# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Les Anonymous, je vous aime moi non plus
Bon, je vous le dis, il est impossible de penser à la fois en termes d'Internet et de Droit. Non vraiment, ça rend fou, n'essayez pas ça ne sert à rien. Moi, ça fait des années que je m'efforce de concilier ces deux univers et ça m'a rendu schizo, alors j'arrête. J'arrête parce que quand le psycho pète, le schizo freine.Non, c'est que, voyez-vous, j'ai eu une crise récemment. C'est à cause des Anonymous. Voilà un groupe de hackers qui peut agir sans aucune frontière, qui peut tout aussi bien paralyser Sony que frapper les pages web officielles du régime syrien ou attaquer l'Hadopi. C'est d'ailleurs l'un de leurs derniers coups d'éclat, que de s'être introduit dans la base de données de cette haute institution, pour y récupérer et diffuser des échanges de mails en interne dévoilant un cafouillage ridicule sur la circulation d'un rapport concernant les méthodes de filtrage des réseaux P2P.Une partie de moi ne peut pas s'empêcher d'être impressionné par la capacité de ces hackers à frapper des institutions, des pays mêmes, et de créer un chaos parfois bien mérité au sein de régimes politiques qui n'ont pas encore bien compris que la démocratie, ça passe _par_ le peuple et pas au travers du peuple. Et puis ils ont pour symbole le masque de Guy Fawkes, c'est de bon goût. Comprenez-moi, je ne suis pas dupe, ces gens ont peut-être à leur tête des mafieux qui blanchissent de l'argent ou qui participent à des fraudes gigantesques à la carte bleue, quand ils amassent des numéros par milliers à la suite de l'une de leurs effractions. Ils véhiculent certainement des idées nauséabondes ou puériles, mélanges d'anarchie utopiste et de revanche nihiliste, le tout assaisonné de rage against the system adolescente. Et puis ils ont empêché à des millions de petites filles innocentes l'accès online à Mon petit poney sur leur PS3 pendant des semaines, et ça, c'est moche. Non, je dis juste que cette impression d'assister à une cyber-guerre à coups d'ordinateurs et cette capacité de nuisance globale qui fait trembler les puissants ne me laissent pas insensible. Ceux qui, comme moi, ont été bercés tout petits par la série tv Whiz Kids, ou les films Wargame ou encore Electric Dreams, rêvaient depuis les années 80 l'avènement d'une société dominée par les ordinateurs et de voir les journaux faire leur une avec un groupe comme les Anons. Alors je dis bravo les Anonymous.Mais c'est là que ma fibre de juriste se fait entendre et j'ai envie de crier honte à vous. J'ai envie de crier non mais oh ? C'est illégal de pénétrer une base de données. C'est sévèrement réprimé par le Code pénal. Ainsi, l'article 323-1 dispose que_ "Le fait d'accéder ou de se maintenir, frauduleusement, dans tout ou partie d'un système de traitement automatisé de données est puni de deux ans d'emprisonnement et de 30.000 euros d'amende"_. Et, _"lorsqu'il en est résulté soit la suppression ou la modification de données contenues dans le système, soit une altération du fonctionnement de ce système, la peine est de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 45.000 euros d'amende"_. Le 323-2 ajoute que _"Le fait d'entraver ou de fausser le fonctionnement d'un système de traitement automatisé de données est puni de cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 75.000 euros d'amende"_, tandis que le 323-3 précise que _"le fait d'introduire frauduleusement des données dans un système de traitement automatisé ou de supprimer ou de modifier frauduleusement les données qu'il contient est puni de cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 75.000 euros d'amende"_.Et comme les Anons agissent en groupe, le 323-4 les concerne, puisqu'il précise que _"la participation à un groupement formé ou à une entente établie en vue de la préparation, caractérisée par un ou plusieurs faits matériels, d'une ou de plusieurs des infractions prévues par les articles 323-1 à 323-3-1 est punie des peines prévues pour l'infraction elle-même ou pour l'infraction la plus sévèrement réprimée"_. Enfin, chacun des membres des Anons risque, en plus de la taule et de l'amende, les peines complémentaires suivantes, selon l'article 323-5:_"1° L'interdiction, pour une durée de cinq ans au plus, des droits civiques, civils et de famille, suivant les modalités de l'article 131-26 ; 2° L'interdiction, pour une durée de cinq ans au plus, d'exercer une fonction publique ou d'exercer l'activité professionnelle ou sociale dans l'exercice de laquelle ou à l'occasion de laquelle l'infraction a été commise ; 3° La confiscation de la chose qui a servi ou était destinée à commettre l'infraction ou de la chose qui en est le produit, à l'exception des objets susceptibles de restitution ; 4° La fermeture, pour une durée de cinq ans au plus, des établissements ou de l'un ou de plusieurs des établissements de l'entreprise ayant servi à commettre les faits incriminés ; 5° L'exclusion, pour une durée de cinq ans au plus, des marchés publics ; 6° L'interdiction, pour une durée de cinq ans au plus, d'émettre des chèques autres que ceux qui permettent le retrait de fonds par le tireur auprès du tiré ou ceux qui sont certifiés ; 7° L'affichage ou la diffusion de la décision prononcée dans les conditions prévues par l'article 131-35."_Et ça, c'est juste le fait de pirater une base de données. Si les Anons diffusent des infos relevant de la vie privée de quelqu'un, suite à leur piratage, ils tombent sous le coup de l'article 9 du Code civil qui dispose que chacun a droit au respect de sa vie privée et aux articles 226-1 et 226-2 du Code pénal qui punissent ce genre de plaisanterie avec un an d'emprisonnement et 45.000 euros d'amende . Si, à la suite de leur piratage, ils récupèrent des numéros de carte bleue qu'ils utilisent, les articles 313-1 et 313-2 du Code pénal prévoient, lorsque cette escroquerie est commise en bande organisée, dix ans d'emprisonnement et 1.000.000 euros d'amende. S'ils font du blanchiment d'argent, on tombe sur les articles 324-1 à 324-6 du Code pénal (en gros de dix ans d'emprisonnement et 750.000 euros d'amende.). S'ils piratent un site d'un État, cela peut s'assimiler à du sabotage et ils risquent quinze ans de détention criminelle et 225.000 euros d'amende (411-9 du Code pénal). Imaginons qu'ils vendent les infos récupérées dans une base de données de l'État français à un autre pays, alors là, c'est d'intelligence avec l'ennemi qu'il est question et ça va chercher dans les trente ans de détention criminelle et 450.000 euros d'amende (411-4 du Code pénal).Je ne fais qu’effleurer la surface des délits que les Anonymous commettent très certainement, ou sont en position de commettre.Alors, comment aimer un groupe qui fait le grand chelem du Code pénal ? Comment porter aux nues des délinquants qui peuvent commettre plusieurs dizaines d'infractions graves dans tous les pays du monde et tout ça sans bouger les oreilles ? Mais comment ne pas les aimer ? Comment ne pas frissonner face à ce sentiment de se retrouver dans un film d'action hollywoodien avec une organisation d'anonymes masqués capables de créer le chaos grâce à l'utilisation d'ordinateurs ? C'est impossible je vous dis, on ne peut pas concilier Internet et Droit.Alors moi, tiraillé entre deux émotions opposées, je ne puis que lancer un grand cri binaire : Les Anonymous je (ne) vous aime (pas) et je vous préviens, (ne) venez (jamais) me demander de faire partie de votre groupe. Je (ne) répondrai (pas) présent.Quoi, vous ne me croyez pas ? Je vous jure que c'est vrai et que je n’exagère pas, je (ne) ferai (pas) ce que je dis. Ce n'est pas parce que le schizo frêne, que je vous prends pour des glands. 

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Je (ne) trouve (pas) ton analyse pertinente !
Car hélas, ce sont les lois qui nous poussent à l'injustice !

----------


## Kiwyh

Ils sont trop... précoces ces Anonymous. Faut pas déjà se battre contre les futures censures, car elle reviendront alors. Il faut atteindre qu'elles s'installent, ensuite, PAF ! Révolution à coup de mitrailleuses lourdes sur des Pick-ups.

Qu'ils attendent, qu'ils peaufinent leurs techniques car ce jour là ils seront glorifiés.

La société n'a jamais plus évolué qu'en enfreignant des lois qui ne correspondaient plus à la morale et aux idées du peuple.

----------


## xrogaan

Mais quand donc les "médias" vont-ils comprendre qu'il n'y a pas de membre chez les dit anonymous. C'est le principe même du mouvement, chaotique. D'ailleurs, la plupart des gens qui se réclament être des anonymous ne le sont pas.

----------


## Kiwyh

Il y en a quand même des doués dans la "masse", je pense. Mais justement, c'est le fait d'être dans une foule qui les rend invisibles.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Ne pas confondre Anon et Lulzsec (à qui on doit le piratage du PSN) aussi.

----------


## Flipmode

Exemple :
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/217...reter-maj.html

Si après avoir lu ça t'a pas envie de foutre la merde dans leurs comptes en banque ... franchement anon des fois ils ont pas tort de s'en prendre au puissant histoire de calmer un peu.

Par contre c'est illégal faut pas le faire !  ::ninja::

----------


## Mollux

Puis il y a des états et des entreprises  qui utilisent ou veulent mettre en place des systèmes intrusifs. Tels gogole, les Uesse etc ...

----------


## Ketham

Quand le skyzo pète, le skyzo pue du cul surtout.

----------


## Fildeon

Ce n'est pas de la délinquance contrairement à ce qu'a l'air de dire grand maître boulon, qui se fait pour le coup le relais des néoconservateurs les plus véhéments, c'est une insurrection, une guerre civile qui se livre sur le net. Ne pas le voir c'est être aveugle ou vouloir faire le jeu des régimes en place....

----------


## Akajouman

La blague du Schyzo à la znokiss, c'était de trop...  :tired:

----------


## alegria unknown

Merci Grand Maître pour vôtre article. Quelle belle ambiguïté.

----------


## Asphyxia

> Si les Anons diffusent des infos relevant de la vie privée de quelqu'un, suite à leur piratage, ils tombent sous le coup de l'article 9 du Code civil qui dispose que chacun a droit au respect de sa vie privée et aux articles 226-1 et 226-2 du Code pénal qui punissent ce genre de plaisanterie avec un an d'emprisonnement et 45000 euros d'amende .



Et les majors qui violeront notre vie privée si ACTA passe ne seront jamais inquiétées par l'article 9... Et je parle même pas de la divulgation des infos d'une grosse bande de pervers pédophiles suite à l'op darknet...

Je suis ptet un (jeune?) con anarchiste, mais quand toutes les lois vont dans le sens de la restriction de la liberté et du respect à la vie privée, j'ai plus envie d'encourager les anons qu'autre chose...

Après un gros bisous baveux à grand maitre B pour son analyse  ::love::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ce n'est pas de la délinquance contrairement à ce qu'a l'air de dire grand maître boulon, qui se fait pour le coup le relais des néoconservateurs les plus véhéments, c'est une insurrection, une guerre civile qui se livre sur le net. Ne pas le voir c'est être aveugle ou vouloir faire le jeu des régimes en place....


Violer une loi c'est de la délinquance. Ne pas voir ça, c'est être aveugle. Mais genre Ray charles quoi. Après que tu n'aimes pas certaines lois c'est une chose. Mais faut assumer son statut de délinquant quand on ne la respecte pas. Et arrêtez s'il vous plaît, dire que violer une loi et risquer la prison c'est de la délinquance, ce n'est pas être néoconservateur, c'est tellement débile que ça donne le tournis. En plus, je suis déjà néo-con, ça me suffit.

----------


## Zobi

*Ceci est un très bon article illustrant le paradoxe que nous connaissons tous, étant moitiée geek moitiée citoyen.*

-D'un coté l'Etat nous bloque nos libertés sous pretexte que nous nuisons aux profits des grandes entreprises
Nous somme tenu de respecter cela car des lois les appuient, mais les lois sont censées être acceptée par la majorité d'un peuple pour qu'elles soient prises en compte.

-De l'autre nous avons internet qui représente une zone de non-droit, qui permet des choses réprimandés par la loi, et nuisant ainsi au bon fonctionnement du système capitaliste dans lequel nous vivons.

Vu que, dans notre monde, chaque décision doit être prise par une majorité afin qu'elle soit adoptée comme une valeur il suffit de faire la chose suivante:

*Demander au peuple si il souhaite ou pas*, que l'état contrôle completement internet ou si il doit lui aussi être réglementé de manière plus stricte que dans la vie réelle (censure; liberté d'expression, commerce etc...)
*Je crois que les referendum sont fait pour cela.*

----
L'internet actuel est le meilleur refuge de la liberté d'expression, les révolutionnaires de 1789 en seraient ébahi de voir à quel point nous pouvons échanger librement pensées, culture, biens, via ce mode de communication.

Ce qu'ils trouveraient inacceptable c'est que l'état puisse vouloir attenter à ces choses, et je pense qu'ils se révolteraient aussitôt.
Car un état qui tente ouvertement de censurer et contrôler le plus magnifique refuge de la liberté d'expression de tous les temps, est un état qui est déjà en train de pratiquer ces même méthodes dans la vie réelle sur sa population.

_Il suffit de se renseigner:_ 
tout est fait pour que nous ne puissions pas nous révolter et que chacun de nos actes soit encadré d'une règle (les lois)
*LA TV est adaptée pour nous fournir des informations prémachées et formatées tel que l'état veut que nous voyions notre monde.
*Les infos sont étudiées et censurées
*Le commerce est réglementé pour faire le maximum de profit

Et je ne parle pas de la corruption au seins même de l'Etat qui confirme tout ce que je dis... les arrangements commerce<->etats sont nombreux.

Grace à internet nous voyons le monde sous un jour totalement différent bien plus proche de ce que nous aimerions avoir dans la vie réelle: des loisirs à volonté, de la culture à volonté etc...et pas forcément payant.
Moi les deux choses qui m'on marquée dans la vie c'est que "_rien n'est gratuit_", et "_la vie est une succession d'épreuves dont la majorité n'est pas facile à accepter_"

Ce sont deux choses que je n'ai jamais acceptées mais que je respecte car elle fait partie des lois de la vie réelle, mais si je pouvais changer ça je le ferai. Internet me permet d'obtenir cette satisfaction. Via le relatif anonymat qu'il procure, la liberté de se procurer la moindre chose à des prix dérisoires (import) ou même gratuitement, la culture de manière illimitée et instantanée (et gratuite bien sûr)

EN gros un univers où presque tout est possible
Vouloir contrôler cet univers est
impossible
inacceptable
punissable

Donc je souhaite qu’Acta ne passe pas, je souhaite aussi que les temps changent (révolution?), je ne rêve pas d'un idéal même si j'en ai un utopiste, je souhaite simplement que les choses changent afin que les gens ne soient pas moroses, dépités, tristes, oubliés, comme les 80% qu'on voit aux infos ou q'on croise dans la rue ou le métro.

Sous pretexte que nous avons l'intelligence de nous adapter à des modes de vies difficiles en tant qu'êtres humains, nous nous sommes permis d'évoluer dans un sens où la vie n'est pas facile et heureuse pour beaucoup d'entre nous, et cela doit changer le plus vite possible pour
l'avenir de notre planète (pollution, guerres, ressources)
l'avenir de notre genre humain (guerres, pollution, nourriture, logement, état d'esprit)

Pour moi Anonymous est un peu l’emblème de ce que je revendique au dessus et j’espère que ce n'est qu'un début

Je fais environ 6 nouvelles rencontres chaque jour depuis que je travaille (5ans) et les discussions qui sont revenues le plus souvent avec ces personnes c'est le terme 
"ras le bol de ce monde de merde"
ces personnes sont des gens de toutes catégories sociales, et de tout âge et de toutes mentalités, mais un point les relient: nous régressons humainement.

----------


## Kiwyh

> [B]
> 
> Vu que, dans notre monde, chaque décision doit être prise par une majorité afin qu'elle soit adoptée comme une valeur il suffit de faire la chose suivante:
> 
> *Demander au peuple si il souhaite ou pas*, que l'état contrôle completement internet ou si il doit lui aussi être réglementé de manière plus stricte que dans la vie réelle (censure; liberté d'expression, commerce etc...)
> *Je crois que les referendum sont fait pour cela.*


JAMAIS cela n'arrivera. On sait tous quels seraient les résultats d'un tel referendum, et les Majors aussi. 
Ce que les Majors veulent ils l'obtiennent. Point. Obey, schnell !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Wow.

----------


## Sk-flown

Quand sait-on qu'un système qui se dit immuable arrive à sa fin ?

----------


## Montigny

Les dirigeants n'ont qu'à s'en prendre à eux même si les anons font des attaquent ...c'est eux et certaines lois débiles et couteuses qui les ont créés ....

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Quand sait-on qu'un système qui se dit immuable arrive à sa fin ?


Il émet un petit bruit. Une sorte de "clic".

----------


## Zobi

Moi je vois les révolutions arabes comme un signe:

ces peuples sont moins avancés que nous en terme de libertés et de démocratie, et ils rejettent déjà ce système car eux sont moins dépendant à systeme, et dpeuis moins longtemps que nous.

La Grèce c'est le passage/l'expansion de ces révoltes , entre le monde oriental et le monde occidental et si cela s'étend, cela voudra dire que le ras le bol est véritablement généralise et qu'il est temps de mettre un terme à ce système.

----------


## CaeDron

> Moi je vois les révolutions arabes comme un signe:
> ces peuples sont moins avancés que nous en terme de libertés et de démocratie, et ils rejettent déjà ce système car eux sont moins dépendant à systeme, et dpeuis moins longtemps que nous.
> La Grèce c'est le passage/l'expansion de ces révoltes , entre le monde oriental et le monde occidental et si cela s'étend, cela voudra dire que le ras le bol est véritablement généralise et qu'il est temps de mettre un terme à ce système.


Sans vouloir te tacler, quand je vois l’Égypte d'aujourd'hui, je me demande si je préférais pas celle d'avant...

----------


## Zobi

oui c'est pas faux mais c'est parce qu’ils savent pas s'organiser dans le chaos qui résulte de cette révolution.
Faut voir aussi comment vont s'en sortir els autres pays qui ont entamé leur revolution...et les aider en boycottant/combattant leur gouvernement

----------


## Kiwyh

Hé, un système n'a jamais changé par de simples négociations.

La Syrie résistera à la révolution je pense, à cause des Chinois et des Russes. Le risque d'incident est trop important.

----------


## jesersarien

demandez à Mdt de vous aider, il le fait si bien.
Moi je quitte et reprends mes billes.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Juste comme ça, le principe dans une démocratie c'est que les lois ce sont les élus qui les font et les élus sont les représentants du peuple, donc la loi est faite par le peuple.

Si vous n'aimez pas la législation actuelle vous montez votre parti et vous vous faites élire. A écouter les gens sur internet c'est à se demander si ils ont compris le principe, le truc c'est pas d'aller dans la rue et de s'assoir par terre (wesh gro on é dé indigné) mais de s'organiser et de véhiculer ses idées si on est persuadé qu'elles sont vraiment bonnes. Mais en attendant une loi n'est pas injuste, elle est une loi, donc elle doit être respectée. Il y a trop de points de vues différents pour qu'une seule personne ait la prétention de décréter une loi injuste.

Ok les majors/éditeurs abusent, mais non télécharger n'est pas non plus forcément une bonne idée. Et puis réfléchissez un peu parfois, si vous vous sentez absolument obligés d'avoir le dernier jeu Ubisoft plutôt que de ne tout simplement pas l'acheter ni télécharger c'est que vous êtes tombés en plein dans le consumérisme de base, donc au final sur d'autres produits vous faites le jeu du méchant pas beau capitalisme.

Ouais un CD David Ghetto à 20 boules c'est une honte, ouais CoD c'est pareil, mais sérieux moi j'aurai honte de télécharger ça sur mon ordi même pour rire. En revanche gardez votre énergie sur d'autres biens voire pourquoi pas foutre du fric de côté.

/modelecielnoustombesurlatête
/Ceci est à la limite du hs mais pas trop quand même

----------


## Shenzen

Thufir> Deux problème: 1) Peut on vraiment monter son parti et se presenter aux elections comme ca? Non, il faut déja être un gros politocard. Y as qu'as regardé les candidats serieux en ce moment.

2) Y a pas d'entre deux. Par exemple CoD, je l'aurai bien payé 20€. Il les vaut. Pas 70, mais 20, même 30 me parait honnête. Mais je peut pas.
2bis) C'est de la culture, ce qui pose d'autres problèmes. Sur que le multi de CoD est pas tres culturé, mais pour d'autres jeux on est en droit de se poser des questions existentielles.


En fait, le gros problème, c'est que le truc absolu, juste et inebranlable qu'etait la justice et la loi... ne l'est plus.
On ne peut plus a la fois être juste selon sa morale et ses valeurs (ou celles de la société) et être juste envers la loi.
Et si la loi n'est plus juste, et que la démocratie n'en est plus une; on est censé faire quoi?

----------


## Asphyxia

> Juste comme ça, le principe dans une démocratie c'est que les lois ce sont les élus qui les font et les élus sont les représentants du peuple, donc la loi est faite par le peuple.


Sauf que, histoire de continuer sur ACTA (ca reste dans le sujet au final, vu que c'est un truc qui est énormément attaqué notament par les anons), je te met une (partie de l') analyse du texte par la quadrature du net:




> « Un Comité ACTA » sera autorisé à modifier l'accord après sa ratification. Un tel processus legislatif parallèle, qui revient à signer un chèque en blanc à l'ACTA, est incompatible avec les procédures démocratiques traditionnelles. Cela justifie en soi que l'accord soit rejeté dans son ensemble.
> 
> Article 3611 : Cet article crée le « Comité ACTA », et lui attribue la compétence de rectifier les amendements de l'accord ACTA (art 4212). Ces articles préparent le terrain pour un contournement durable du processus démocratique, même après le vote de l'ACTA. Aucun représentant élu ne devrait tolérer ceci dans un régime démocratique, puisque cela reviendrait à ouvrir la porte à une généralisation de ce genre de pratique.


Bref, on vote un truc qui pourra être modifié à volonté par un simple "comité" (dont la nomination est plus que floue) sans avoir besoin de passer par des amendements ou des votes des élus quels qu'ils soient... 
Bref, où le peuple a son mot à dire? 

Et on ne parlera même pas du fait que pour un traité qui se veut être voté indirectement par le peuple par la voie de ses élus, pourquoi a-t-il été préparé dans le plus grand secret (je me demande même si c'est pas wikileaks qui a révélé sont existence?)...

Et si ça intéresse quelqu'un, l'analyse complète du texte par la quadrature du net: http://www.laquadrature.net/fr/acta-...version-finale

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> 1) Peut on vraiment monter son parti et se presenter aux elections comme ca? Non, il faut déja être un gros politocard. Y as qu'as regardé les candidats serieux en ce moment.


C'est clair qu'en partant perdant d'avance. Franchement parfois y a de quoi rêver, si tu veux que tes idées passent tu les défends, sinon c'est un peu facile de critiquer après. Surtout qu'avec internet maintenant la communication ça coute quand même moins cher et ensuite si vraiment il y a du ciment derrière des idées l'organisation viendra. C'est le principe de prendre ses responsabilités.




> 2) Y a pas d'entre deux. Par exemple CoD, je l'aurai bien payé 20€. Il les vaut. Pas 70, mais 20, même 30 me parait honnête. Mais je peut pas.


Bah c'est pas à nous de décider combien vaut un jeu. Si tu peux pas tu prends pas, si le mec en face est un voleur bah tu laisses. Et c'est là qu'on se rend compte que les sociétés ont très bien oeuvré depuis une trentaine d'années que la consommation est devenu un besoin totalement irrationnel. Genre t'as vraiment besoin du dernier CoD/télévision/chanteur de radio sans personnalité/série... pour avoir une vie épanouie  ::(: 




> 2bis) C'est de la culture, ce qui pose d'autres problèmes. Sur que le multi de CoD est pas tres culturé, mais pour d'autres jeux on est en droit de se poser des questions existentielles.


Tout dépend de la définition de culture, la culture pour quelle soit un droit _à mon avis_ il faut parler de Culture, donc avoir un minimum de recul. Le reste c'est du produit culturel, c'est le tout qui amène à une culture commune mais individuellement rares sont les choses qui sont de la culture. Or la culture commune est accessible, les jeux indés sont nombreux à faible prix, et il n'y a pas forcément besoin d'avoir accès à toute la culture mais quelques produits de temps à autre suffisent. Un jeu vidéo/un groupe musical peut faire partie de culture si on le rattache à son contexte, dans ce cas là on constate quand même que les truc super chers sont l'exception. En revanche si on le détache ça n'est qu'un banal objet sauf chef d'oeuvre mais ceux là sont par définition plus que rares.

Autrement dit, à mon avis, je ne pense pas que l'argument "culture" soit valable.





> Et si la loi n'est plus juste, et que la démocratie n'en est plus une; on est censé faire quoi?


La question de la moralité, de la justice de la loi c'est un peu un question puissance 10 en droit, car chaque personne a sa conception et pour en avoir bouffé pendant un an de cette question précise y a vraiment des arguments dans les deux camps, après c'est une question personnelle mais globalement la loi est la loi, la moralité est un concept qui la rejoint par moment et s'en différencie par d'autres. Et puis ce qui est juste pour l'un ne l'est pas forcément pour l'autre.





> Bref, où le peuple a son mot à dire?


Lorsque tu votes, lorsque tu participes aux débats avant élections municipales/européennes/nationales... C'est ça la démocratie, si tu restes chez toi à te dire "ils se foutent de mon avis" ça sera d'autant plus vrai que personne n'en sera informé.


Ps : qu'on soit clair, je ne valide pas les pratiques abusives des majors/labels/éditeurs, seulement faut pas oublier qu'on n'a aucune obligation de (sur)consommation. Tu peux largement avoir une vie de qualité sans avoir téléchargé les produits dont il est question (et je dirai même que ne pas télécharger dans ce cas augmente la qualité de ta vie).
Ps 2 : je suis pas un Républicain convaincu, seulement si vous voulez faire changer les choses c'est pas en restant chez vous et en foutant le bordel un beau jour (pour que ça soit récupéré par des opportunistes de toute façon) que ça se fera. Il est bien loin le temps de la Grèce  ::'(:

----------


## Holoman

HS/ @jeserarien: 25ème post et à 2 millimètres du point Godwin? Je sais pas si je dois rire ou pleurer. Joli troll.  :tired:  /HS

Pour en revenir à la niouze (magnifique d'ailleurs): toucher à l'internet c'est déclarer la guerre aux internautes. Mais bon, avec une armée de quoi.... ~5000 geeks Anons? Je sais pas si elle va durer longtemps...

----------


## m@2

> il est impossible de penser à la fois en terme d'internet et de droit.


Cette réflexion je me la suis faite, et elle ne m'a point mené à la schizophrénie (ou alors je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte, et c'est plus probable). Le paradoxe ici ne me semble être qu'apparent.
S'il n'est pas possible de penser internet et le droit, je pense par contre envisageable de penser internet _sans_ le droit. Je m'explique.
Si _aucune_ loi ne s'applique "de l'extérieur" sur internet, chaque petit espace virtuel le constituant devient libre de s'auto-organiser, ou pas, selon les règles que les personnes qui le font vivre jugeront utiles à son existence.

Alors bien sûr le banditisme risque fort d'y régner. Certes, mais cette situation cessera d'elle même lorsque le dernier site commercial aura décampé sur le nouveau réseau ultra réglementé et sécurisé qui ne manquera pas d'émerger, puisque le besoin en existe. Une fois l'argent évacué d'internet, une fois les dernières andouilles prêtes à diffuser leur n° de carte bleue sur un réseau totalement déréglementé dégoutées ou plumées jusqu'au croupion, les escrocs, les mafieux et autres malandrins se tourneront vers d'autres marchés. Internet sera alors un lieu de libre expression absolue, d'échange et diffusion du savoir et de la connaissance (sans préjuger de la qualité desdits savoir et connaissances).

Mais alors, demanderont sans doute quelques sceptiques, on pourra y diffuser des discours nazis et des images de poneys qui s'accouplent de force ? Mais oui. Et ils ne gêneront que ceux qui voudront les lire ou les regarder. Prenons le cas des poneys. Il resterait aussi illégal qu'aujourd'hui de forcer des poneys à s'accoupler contre leur gré et d'en  prendre des photos. Et heureusement car ces animaux méritent la protection de la loi. Mais la diffusion des photos en question sur internet serait autorisée.

Est-ce de l'anarchisme utopiste ? Peut-être bien, et quand bien même. Considérer ce courant de pensée, non plus que le nihilisme aussi revanchard soit-il, nauséabond et puéril n'est heureusement pas une position universelle. Avoir foi en la capacité des êtres humains à s'auto-organiser au sein d'un espace virtuel me semble au pire relever de l'optimisme, mais celui-ci n'est pas une tare.

Bien sûr mon analyse ne s'étend pas à la vraie vie, celle qui n'est pas virtuelle. Dans celle-là les conséquences encourues sont bien trop graves pour laisser chaque individu user de sa seule raison comme mesure de ses actes et propos. C'est pourquoi l'utopie anarchiste doit-elle rester une utopie.

Mais quel meilleur lieu pour expérimenter une utopie qu'une réalité virtuelle ?

----------


## Heckler Spray

Je pense qu'ils lui reprochent son amalgame entre les Lois d'aujourd'hui et celles sous le Régime de Vichy, et je les rejoins là-dessus, ça n'a aucun sens. C'est dingue comme le débat dérape à chaque fois en "est-ce que les Lois sont justes ?"
Sinon, même constat que Grand Maître B. 
Le problème avec les Anonymous, c'est qu'on ne peut pas savoir si on a vraiment à faire avec des Robins des Bois ou à Raclures de bidet. C'est ça, la magie d'Internet.

----------


## Asphyxia

> Lorsque tu votes, lorsque tu participes aux débats avant élections municipales/européennes/nationales... C'est ça la démocratie, si tu restes chez toi à te dire "ils se foutent de mon avis" ça sera d'autant plus vrai que personne n'en sera informé.
> 
> 
> Ps : qu'on soit clair, je ne valide pas les pratiques abusives des majors/labels/éditeurs, seulement faut pas oublier qu'on n'a aucune obligation de (sur)consommation. Tu peux largement avoir une vie de qualité sans avoir téléchargé les produits dont il est question (et je dirai même que ne pas télécharger dans ce cas augmente la qualité de ta vie).
> Ps 2 : je suis pas un Républicain convaincu, seulement si vous voulez faire changer les choses c'est pas en restant chez vous et en foutant le bordel un beau jour (pour que ça soit récupéré par des opportunistes de toute façon) que ça se fera. Il est bien loin le temps de la Grèce


Sauf que si t'avais lu mon post dans le détail, tu te rendrais comptes que une fois le texte passé, il pourra être modifié à foison sans passer par les élus... Donc peu importe ton vote dans les urnes, un comité sorti de nul part pourra faire ce qu'il veut (et on se doute que les majors sauront bizarrement défendre leurs "intérêts" auprès d'eux)...

Après, en ce qui concerne me bouger le derche, perso j'ai participé à la dernière manif anti acta sur paris... ça changera pas le monde certes (on était moins de 2000, quand on voit l'ampleur des manifs en Allemagne, on est clairement à la ramasse) et j'ai passé mon temps à distribuer un max de tractes et à expliquer les dangers aux passants... qui malheureusement n'avaient jamais entendu parler d'Acta...

Pis sérieux, faut arrêter: la majorité des élus ne donnent pas leur position sur acta ( bien que ça commence à changer et qu'après les appels à manif plusieurs partis ont appelé au boycott de la loi)... Mais dans la majorité des cas, quand tu votes pour un élu, tu ne connais jamais d'avance sa position sur les futurs textes qui viendront... Donc tu peux te faire enfler pendant des années sans qu'on te demande jamais ton avis, parcequ'avec ton bulletin de vote, finalement t'as signé un chèque en blanc à l'élu pour faire ce qu'il veut... y compris si il promettait sur la tête de son chiot qu'il ferait l'inverse durant sa campagne!

Le pire, c'est que je télécharge pour ainsi dire quasi pas illégalement, donc cette partie je m'en tape un peu: mais qu'on puisse un jour voir tous mes faits et gestes sur le net, que je puisse être surveillé par défaut comme si j'étais un délinquant, c'est ça qui me révolte... Aux gens qui s'y intéressent pas parceque la "technologie" leur passe par dessus la tête, je donne souvent cette analogie: si demain, on se mettait à foutre une caméra chez vous, gérée par une société privée indépendante de l'état, ça vous emmerderait pas? Même si vous avez rien à vous reprocher, sérieusement vous pouvez me dire que vous en auriez rien à carrer? 

Bref les lois sont de plus en plus liberticide, violent de plus en plus la vie privée des gens, mais ça c'est un truc dont on parle jamais dans les médias "traditionnels" qui continuent de présenter les mecs anti acta comme de simple gamins qui veulent continuer à télécharger leur twilight gratuitement et à faire en sorte que le pauvre petit artiste millionaire d'hloyxood finisse sous un pont (on ne puisse plus payer sa piscine en or massif rempli de coke)... Et pendant ce temps, des sociétés qui veulent encore et toujours plus de profits, et ce même au détriment des droits fondamentaux des humains, continuent à se frotter les mains et à engranger des bénéfices faramineux (en entubant au passages les artistes qu'elles disent défendre)... 

Bref je vais pas chialer sur leur sort quand elles se bouffent un Ddos dans la tronche voir même un Dox... Elles ont toujours combattues le net uniquement par la répression et n'ont jamais cherché à s'adapter, si le "net" ou du moins une partie peu les violer ne serait ce que le 1000ième de ce qu'elles lui ont fait... Bah bienvenu dans le 21ième siècle et bien fait pour leur gueule...

----------


## jesersarien

demandez à Mdt de vous aider, il le fait si bien.
Moi je quitte et reprends mes billes.

----------


## Ketham

> Violer une loi c'est de la délinquance. Ne pas voir ça, c'est être aveugle. Mais genre Ray charles quoi.


Et pourtant, Ray Charles arrivait quand même à tirer sur le môme dans les Blouse Browsers.

----------


## Yotche

> Et puis ils ont empêché à des millions de petites filles innocentes l'accès on line à mon petit poney sur leur PS3 pendant des semaines, et ça, c'est moche.


pê que ça obligerait les parents à s'occuper un peu plus, un peu mieux , et avec qualité , de leurs enfants....

j'ai lu cet article, franchement, il en ressort un tel égoisme, et nombrilisme, que je me dis, que quelque part, ce serait bien de ne plus pirater les ptis poneys, parce qu'avec la mentalité des parents qui pensent comme ce genre d'auteur, ben, vive la PS3...(un moyen de ne pas contaminer les enfants)

Anonymous-Bande de pirate, ok, là tu mets 99.99% des adhérents à l'idée dans le même sac, wouaaaah, comment appelle t-on cela? Je te dis ouvertement, je suis Anonymous et je me bats pour Anonymous, mais jamais je n'irai poser d'acte illicite contre qui que ce soit, comme 99.99% des adhérents Anonymous.
 Anonymous n'est pas une bande de pubère, mais seulement une idée, une union de revendications dont chaque personne n'est qu'un vecteur de transmission, un peu comme une maladie ou un vaccin (tout dépend ton état d'esprit) et tous peuvent adhérer à l'idée, et personne ne doit se revendiquer comme leader, les gens viennent et devraient passer, mais ils restent....
Franchement ton article, me semble très très limité dans le débat, facile de critiquer quand on a même pas le courage de s'identifier.
Pauvre poney, que feront les petites filles, lorsqu'elle tomberont sur des sites à caractère pédopornographique....elles penseront au pti poney, et se diront que c'est vraiment injuste que le pti poney n'a pas été accessible... pauvre fillotte....d'avoir eu des parents aussi pauvre d'esprit

----------


## Montigny

> Il émet un petit bruit. Une sorte de "clic".


Avant un grand BOOMMMMMM  ::P: 

Les lois sont faites pour être outrepassées , sinon sa ne serait pas drôle ...

----------


## Hargn

En mettant de côté la partie idéologique ou historique (pour ne pas entrer dans des comparaisons de valeurs douteuses) on s’aperçoit vite que les Anon, à l'image de beaucoup de mouvements semi-clandestins (Résistance Française, Al Qaida, Alter Mondialistes... pour les plus connus par chez nous) regroupent des personnes aux agendas biens différents articulés autour d'une idée générale. Il n'est pas illogique d'y retrouver des groupuscules mafieux qui se servent du leitmotiv officiel comme cache sexe pour leurs activités criminelles, d'autant plus que les Anonymous n'ont pas la maîtrise de leur communication, n'importe qui peu faire n'importe quoi et le déclarer en leur nom.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> Sauf que si t'avais lu mon post dans le détail, tu te rendrais comptes que une fois le texte passé, il pourra être modifié à foison sans passer par les élus...


Ah ouais, et comment ? Ce que tu dis là serait une première pour l'UE et la France donc j'attends tes arguments.

De plus je suis pas sur que la manifestation ce soit vraiment une pratique démocratique, c'est juste un rapport de force, c'est de la force. Par contre maintenant y a ce fabuleux truc qu'on appelle internet qui permet de faire des blogs, d'aider à trouver des gens qui ont les mêmes opinions, à faire des rencontre là-dessus et à mettre des moyens en commun pour faire véhiculer les idées. Ca passe pas tout de suite par des présidentielles mais ça se fait petit à petit si les gens suivent tes idées.




> Franchement ton article, me semble très très limité dans le débat, facile de critiquer quand on a même pas le courage de s'identifier.


Pour le coup quand on s'appelle Anonymous c'est tout de même compliqué de revendiquer l'identification non ? :P (ou alors j'ai pas tout suivi...)

Pour l'instant moi je ne vois d'Anonymous que de la force, de l'attaque, j'attends d'avoir un projet cohérent et identifié pour avoir un avis. Autrement ça véhicule quand même juste l'envie de tout péter en vous posant pour des justiciers, une sorte de milice du net, et on sait très bien les dérives que donnent les milices quand bien même leurs intentions sont très bien...

----------


## Teto

> Je pense qu'ils lui reprochent son amalgame entre les Lois d'aujourd'hui et celles sous le Régime de Vichy, et je les rejoins là-dessus, ça n'a aucun sens. C'est dingue comme le débat dérape à chaque fois en "est-ce que les Lois sont justes ?"


La Loi, et les Juristes qui sont là pour la faire respecter, existent depuis que des groupes humains se sont constitués en sociétés. Le comportement des gens constituant l'appareil judiciaire d'aujourd'hui ou d'hier n'a strictement pas changé, il est encore et toujours, et pour les siècles des siècles, de respecter la Loi existante et de la faire appliquer. C'est nier cela qui est insensé. Le judiciaire n'a jamais et ne sera jamais indépendant du pouvoir en place, malgré les belles histoires qu'on nous conte à l'école. C'est l'état qui pond les lois, c'est le pouvoir qui nomme les personnes à la tête du pouvoir judiciaire, etc... Or donc, les grands juges de l'époque "point-godwin-friendly" n'ont fait que s'inféoder au pouvoir qui se mettait en place (sauf un, je ne sais plus son nom, flemme de chercher).

Que demain le pouvoir ponde une loi ouvertement débile, et les juges deviendront débiles ou démissionneront, c'est aussi simple que cela. Donc dire que les résistants d'hier ne sont pas pareils que les anonymous d'aujourd'hui est insensé. Tous deux se sont révoltés contre les lois en place et qui étaient scrupuleusement respectés par l'appareil judiciaire en place. Qu'ils aient eu raison de le faire ou pas est autre chose.




> Le problème avec les Anonymous, c'est qu'on ne peut pas savoir si on a vraiment à faire avec des Robins des Bois ou à Raclures de bidet. C'est ça, la magie d'Internet.


Le problème, c'est que les Anonymous est une groupe diffus et que tout le monde peut revendiquer d'en faire partie. Donc on a des Robins des Bois ET des raclures. D'où des actions plutôt intelligentes ET complètement stupides qui nuisent à leur propos.

---------- Post added at 12h26 ---------- Previous post was at 12h24 ----------




> Pour l'instant moi je ne vois d'Anonymous que de la force, de l'attaque, j'attends d'avoir un projet cohérent et identifié pour avoir un avis. Autrement ça véhicule quand même juste l'envie de tout péter en vous posant pour des justiciers, une sorte de milice du net, et on sait très bien les dérives que donnent les milices quand bien même leurs intentions sont très bien...


Tout à fait d'accord.

----------


## PeauVerte

Joli article.
Mais il ne faut pas confondre les Anonymous et LulzSec, et ce sont ces derniers qui ont paralysé le PSN il me semble.

----------


## guysolo

Bon, je me contente de lurker depuis toujours, mais lire encore et toujours des posts anarcho-libertaire-situpensespakommoitesunfacho dès que GMB parle de lois, 
ça m'enerve tellement que je prends la parole.
Alors on va commencer par qqchose de simple:
- "les lois sont injustes": rien n'est parfait, mais elles ont pour prétention de faire respecter ce qui est vu par la société (= la majorité et c'est comme ça que ca marche en démocratie) comme juste afin de protéger la dite société

- "ouais mais les oeuvres immatérielles c'est pas pareil": Pourquoi pas. Imaginons ce que cela donne si on passe une loi rendant gratuit tout type d'oeuvres immatérielles...Comme ça au pif: la quantité d'oeuvres dignes d'intérêt dégringole à un niveau plus atteint depuis, pffff...l'invention de l'imprimerie ?
Oui parce que bande de petits anars rigolards, si certains artistes continueront à créer, la très grande majorité abandonneront la création, la garderont pour eux ou n'y viendront jamais.
Je rappellerai que pour créer, pour penser, il faut avoir l'esprit libre des besoins basiques de la vie comme "comment je mange aujourd'hui ?" ou "est ce que je vais trouver un toit et un peu de chaleur ce soir ?" Les philosophes grecs, une grosse partie des artistes ou des scientifiques avant notre société de consommation n'ont existé et n'ont pensé, crée, inventé que parce qu'ils avaient des mécènes, un ordre religieux plein aux as, étaient du bon coté d'un type d'esclavagisme ou avaient eu la chance de bien naitre (= riche).
Donc une loi pour que tout le monde ait accès gratos à toute oeuvre immatérielle a pour conclusion finale: un accès restreint aux oeuvres (nouvelles) de par leur quasi disparition. Ironique, non ?
 Tiens comme si on pêchait tous les poissons de la mer sans aucune règle de limitations, juste parce qu'on le peut, et après on crève la bouche ouverte (comme des poissons hors de l'eau, ha, ha) parce qu'il n'y en a plus.

-"je préfère un pays où tout le monde fait la loi": c'est donc un endroit on chacun fait sa propre loi, l'anarchie. Puisque c'est un concept aussi merveilleux et qui doit donc être le concept le plus proche de la perfection, allons voir dans quel pays c'est utilisé et allons y ou copions le.
Aaaaah, mais on me dit qu'un tel endroit n'existe pas et s'il existe ce n'est que temporaire car les bien heureux vivant dans ces lieux, ne supportant pas le bonheur dans lequel ils vivent, préfèrent vendre leur âme pour revenir dans une société avec des lois. 
Aaaaah et on me dit que la suite de l'anarchie, qui est la loi du plus fort (pas du plus juste ou de la majorité, notez la minime différence) est la tyrannie, ou le plus malin des plus fort mets les autres forts à son service pour faire appliquer des lois à son service.
Et si plusieurs groupes de plus forts emmergent, on me dit que généralement ils se foutent sur la geule pour voir kikicé le plus fort et donc kikicé qui a raison.
Mais l'absence de lois, c'est super cool, c'est clair je viens enfin d'avoir l'illumination !! 

Allez pour finir: internet devrait être anarchique (ce que c'est déjà en grande partie). Mais ouvrez les yeux !! Quand vous postez sur un site, un forum, la ou les personnes dirigeant le dit site vous laisse poster ce que lui estime conforme à sa moralité, son envie etc... parce qu'il a pas envie que des gens lui pourrisse son espace. Ce sont les lois de cet espace, même s'il est virtuel. Et c'est nécessaire, on le voit tous les jours, car encore plus que dans la réalité, il suffit d'une personne mal intentionnée pour pourrir un site.
Tenez, un exemple pour les partisans du download gratos à tout va d'oeuvres sous copyright. Et si une personne ou un groupe de personnes se met en tête d'infiltrer, pirater ou détruire les serveurs, les logiciels des sites de partages quelqu'ils soient, que diriez vous ? Si vous respectez votre mode de pensée anarchique, vous devriez dire "ils ont le droit puisqu'ils en ont envie" et pas le "bordel faites chier à m'empêcher de profiter de trucs gratos" qu'en vérité vous eructeriez.
(variante: "...que j'ai payé à Mr Megaupload". Ha oui mais là c'est un méchant état payé par les majors, j'oubliais, donc ils sont injustes, c'est pas de l'anarchisme où tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut, là, c'est du totalitarisme, où un état fait ce qu'il veut. Ouh, c'est mal quand c'est un état, et bien quand c'est "les gens")

Ben oui l'anarchie, c'est pourri, on vous le dit
L'anarchie c'est la guerre perpétuelle.
Et pas la peine d'essayer d'essayer de montrer mes erreurs dans mon raisonnement de fasciste. Il est impossible de gagner un débat contre un anar, de par la surpuissance de sa mauvaise foi et de son aveuglement (quand ce n'est pas sa bêtise).
Les utopies, au fil des siècles, n'ont jamais marché. Le communisme n'a pas marché.
Pourquoi ? Parce que les hommes (et les femmes) naissent libres et remplis de défauts comme une pensée autonome (en opposition à une fourmilière et sa "pensée" globale), un besoin de posséder des ressources pour vivre et faire vivre sa descendance, une capacité à décider que l'autre n'est pas son égal (et passé un seuil de différence, il devient un ennemi)...ce qui n'est que normal pour les animaux que nous sommes.
Seule une société avec des lois (et une éducation non idéologique) peut juguler nos instincts qui sont d'être injustes pour nos semblables (et le reste de la planète soit dit en passant).

En gros pour finir de me soulager: oui des lois peuvent être injustes, oui les gens au pouvoir en profitent (et ce depuis toujours, qqsoit le type de société, de gouvernement), mais il n'y a que 2 possibilités pour minimiser cela: 
-être en démocratie et faire entendre sa voix, même faible ( des milliers, des millions, ca s'entend )
-être en anarchie/tyrannie pour essayer de devenir le chef et faire appliquer SES lois (je suis sûr que les autres trouveront ça super juste et vous aduleront...ou essaieront de prendre votre place par des moyens qu'ils trouveront justes)

La démocratie est imparfaite, comme l'homme, mais c'est le moins pire des systèmes pour diriger une société. Point final, à la ligne.

----------


## CaeDron

> Bon, je me contente de lurker depuis toujours, mais lire encore et toujours des posts anarcho-libertaire-situpensespakommoitesunfacho dès que GMB parle de lois, 
> ça m'enerve tellement que je prends la parole.
> Alors on va commencer par qqchose de simple:
> - "les lois sont injustes": rien n'est parfait, mais elles ont pour prétention de faire respecter ce qui est vu par la société (= la majorité et c'est comme ça que ca marche en démocratie) comme juste afin de protéger la dite société
> 
> - "ouais mais les oeuvres immatérielles c'est pas pareil": Pourquoi pas. Imaginons ce que cela donne si on passe une loi rendant gratuit tout type d'oeuvres immatérielles...Comme ça au pif: la quantité d'oeuvres dignes d'intérêt dégringole à un niveau plus atteint depuis, pffff...l'invention de l'imprimerie ?
> Oui parce que bande de petits anars rigolards, si certains artistes continueront à créer, la très grande majorité abandonneront la création, la garderont pour eux ou n'y viendront jamais.
> Je rappellerai que pour créer, pour penser, il faut avoir l'esprit libre des besoins basiques de la vie comme "comment je mange aujourd'hui ?" ou "est ce que je vais trouver un toit et un peu de chaleur ce soir ?" Les philosophes grecs, une grosse partie des artistes ou des scientifiques avant notre société de consommation n'ont existé et n'ont pensé, crée, inventé que parce qu'ils avaient des mécènes, un ordre religieux plein aux as, étaient du bon coté d'un type d'esclavagisme ou avaient eu la chance de bien naitre (= riche).
> Donc une loi pour que tout le monde ait accès gratos à toute oeuvre immatérielle a pour conclusion finale: un accès restreint aux oeuvres (nouvelles) de par leur quasi disparition. Ironique, non ?
> ...


Tu es policier, toi, dans la vraie vie, non ?

trollface.jpg

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Mon dieu, guysolo, tenir des propos intelligents et argumentés, mais tu es fou ?




> "ouais mais les oeuvres immatérielles c'est pas pareil": Pourquoi pas. Imaginons ce que cela donne si on passe une loi rendant gratuit tout type d'oeuvres immatérielles...Comme ça au pif: la quantité d'oeuvres dignes d'intérêt dégringole à un niveau plus atteint depuis, pffff...l'invention de l'imprimerie ?
> Oui parce que bande de petits anars rigolards, si certains artistes continueront à créer, la très grande majorité abandonneront la création, la garderont pour eux ou n'y viendront jamais.


Exactement.

C'est ce qui m'amuse le plus dans cette histoire. Supposons que les livres et les films (la musique un peu moins puisque les artistes disposeraient toujours des concerts comme source de revenus) soient disponibles gratuitement, comme le souhaitent les défenseurs de "la-culture-pour-tous-tu-vois-la-pensée-n'a-pas-de-prix".

Quel serait le résultat ?
Seuls les rentiers continueraient à créer. Ça aurait sans doute un effet bénéfique sur la qualité générale de la production, d'ailleurs.

Mais le plus drôle serait de voir la tronche des défenseurs de la "liberté" au moment où ils finiraient par réaliser qu'ils ont obtenu exactement le contraire de ce qu'ils cherchaient.

Comme d'hab, Dieu se rit de ceux qui déplorent les effets dont ils chérissent les causes, etc...

----------


## Kiwyh

Donc Megabox n'aurait jamais marché ? Sinon j'suis d'accord avec Guysolo, sauf que 




> - "les lois sont injustes": rien n'est parfait, mais elles ont pour prétention de faire respecter ce qui est vu par la société (= la majorité et c'est comme ça que ca marche en démocratie) comme juste afin de protéger la dite société


Il peut arriver que les lois soient contre ce qui est considéré comme juste par la majorité.

----------


## CaeDron

> ...


Le problème, c'est qu'on extrapole la question vers celui de l'anarchisme et de la révolution ce qui n'a aucun rapport avec Anonymous.
Déjà, que la culture ait un prix, ce n'est pas le problème, c'est la culture de mauvaise qualité hors de prix qui devient un problème.

De plus, tu signale que seul les rentiers continueraient à créer.
Mais c'est déjà le cas. Le système culturel en vigueur actuellement ne permet pas à n'importe qui de faire partager ses créations et d'en vivre normalement. Par exemple en France, on verra toujours les même 5 acteurs de merde dans tout les films français "en vue" et tout le monde sait qu'ils sont nazes mais on doit quand même supporter le fait qu'ils étouffent de vrais films. Universal choisit ses musiques seulement parmi ses amis et les autres peuvent aller se faire mettre, même si la qualité est au rendez-vous.

Effectivement on ridiculise le débat en parlant de "défense de la liberté". Mais au fond, qui parmi les français de bases provinciaux n'en ont pas plein le cul de saigner par tout les orifices pour pouvoir avoir un accès décent et légal à la culture ?
Même si les extrêmes ne pourront jamais donner de solutions, il y a quand même des limites à certains abus et Internet est l'une d'entre elles, qu'il faut préserver de tout tenant juridique ridicule.
(Par contre je suis pour la fermeture des poubelles humaines que sont 4chan et autre site de poneys)


Je ne voudrais pas être méchant, et même si je suis l'un des premiers à penser que les révolutions arabes n'ont fait que chasser Charabyde pour apporter Scylla, que l'anarchisme c'est pas bien, ect... Cela ne fait tout de même pas une raison pour défendre des lois qui protègeront des gens qui abusent et qui abuseront encore plus.

----------


## Teto

> Pavé.
> 
> Les utopies, au fil des siècles, n'ont jamais marché. Le communisme n'a pas marché.


Je suis d'accord avec tout ce qui a précédé, mais ça ça me fait tiquer.
Merci de sortir un dictionnaire et de relire les définitions d'anarchie et utopie. Une utopie est un type de société idéale avec ses propres lois / système qui permettent à l'utopie de perdurer. L’Atlantide décrite par Platon est une utopie. Le communisme aussi. 1984 est un roman sur une société utopique, bien que totalitaire. Mais l'anarchie n'est et ne sera jamais une utopie car c'est un système où on refuse la société et ses contraintes. On peut éventuellement dire que c'est un phantasme, mais une utopie, non.

De plus, rapprocher l'anarchie au communisme (pourquoi ?) me rappelle certains argumentaires de sinistre mémoire (je n'en dirai pas plus pour éviter le point Godwin). De plus ce genre de rapprochement est toujours faite (mais je n'ai pas dit uniquement) par ceux qui aiment l'Ordre et la Morale (haha). Et en général, quand ces gens sont au pouvoir, on sait ce que ça donne. C'est pas pour ça que je désapprouve ce qui a été dit avant ou après, hein, bien au contraire.  ::): 



> Mon dieu, guysolo, tenir des propos intelligents et argumentés, mais tu es fou ?


D'accord à 99% (cf ci-dessus).





> Seuls les rentiers continueraient à créer. Ça aurait sans doute un effet bénéfique sur la qualité générale de la production, d'ailleurs.


Non, je ne pense pas. Désolé si j'argumente pas trop, mais l'art autorisé par les rentiers, bof, ça peut donner de bonnes choses comme des choses très convenues, banales ou sans danger. Et l'Art c'est bien plus que cela. L'art a été payé par le clergé, les puissants ou les bourgeois pendant des millénaires. Certes, faire la liste des choses faites grâce à eux est impossible tant il y en a. Il reste que c'est depuis que les moyens techniques et de production sont devenus suffisamment abordables pour pouvoir produire de l'art et se faire connaître, que l'on a eu bien plus d'artistes célèbres/reconnus qui ont crées dans leur coin que ceux qui on été entretenus. Mais c'est un autre débat, et tous les points de vue se défendent et sont valables.




> Le problème, c'est qu'on extrapole la question vers celui de l'anarchisme et de la révolution ce qui n'a aucun rapport avec Anonymous.
> Déjà, que la culture ait un prix, ce n'est pas le problème, c'est la culture de mauvaise qualité hors de prix qui devient un problème.
> 
> De plus, tu signale que seul les rentiers continueraient à créer.
> Mais c'est déjà le cas. Le système culturel en vigueur actuellement ne permet pas à n'importe qui de faire partager ses créations et d'en vivre normalement. Par exemple en France, on verra toujours les même 5 acteurs de merde dans tout les films français "en vue" et tout le monde sait qu'ils sont nazes mais on doit quand même supporter le fait qu'ils étouffent de vrais films. Universal choisit ses musiques seulement parmi ses amis et les autres peuvent aller se faire mettre, même si la qualité est au rendez-vous.


Voilà.

----------


## Fildeon

Je trouve que la plupart de ceux qui interviennent sur ce fil ont la mémoire courte ou souffrent d'une amnésie culturelle édifiante! Les produits culturels n'existent que depuis l'invention de l'industrie culturelle (en gros une soixantaine d'année) est-ce à dire que la culture n'existait pas avant? Bien sûr que non et bien au contraire. S'il n'y a plus d'argent à se faire dans le domaine (et encore ça reste à prouver les concerts n'ont jamais autant rapporté) les seuls qui vont en pâtir sont les parasites et ceux qui se nourrissent sur le dos de la bête. Oh certes beaucoup d'artistes disparaitront pour ne laisser que les plus passionnés et ceux qui ont quelque chose à communiquer! est-ce un mal? je ne le crois pas... Tout comme il est nécessaire de réguler les populations de sangliers on aurait dû réguler les populations de producteurs/réalisateurs/"artistes" depuis bien longtemps. Tout comme les sangliers ils ont prospéré se sont reproduit, ont mangé toutes les carottes et les panais et aujourd'hui se plaignent de la fin des jours fastes et prennent peur devant la famine qui s'annonce. Alors oui il y aura des morts mais comme la disparition des dinosaures c'est dans l'ordre des choses et vouloir l'éviter ne sert à rien sauf à provoquer des catastrophes (souvenez vous de Jurassic Park !)

----------


## m@2

@guysolo :
Tu expliques que l'anarchie est l'application de la loi du plus futé parmi les plus forts. IRL ça serait sans doute vrai parce que celui-ci trouverait un intérêt à la faire appliquer, sa loi. Et c'est sans doute une des raisons qui expliquent qu'aucun pays n'a réussi a faire fonctionner une anarchie.
Mais dans un espace virtuel ? Quel intérêt le plus futé des plus forts aurait-il à faire régner sa loi ? D'autant plus que personne ne serait contraint de rester dans un lieu où cette loi s'appliquerait, mais libre de créer un nouvel espace un peu plus loin.

Tu donnes toi même les arguments en détaillant le fonctionnement des forums : ce sont de parfaits exemples d'auto-organisation, et ils sont tout à fait fonctionnels depuis de nombreuses années pour certains. Si le mot d'anarchie te fâche, retenons celui d'auto-organisation qui semble te convenir beaucoup mieux.

Mais quand même, à part le bonheur de troller, pourquoi mets-tu autant de hargne quand tu exprimes ton mépris des anarchistes ? Je veux dire, je ne partage pas souvent leur vues, mais je pense quand même qu'on peut discuter avec des capitalistes, des monétaristes, des royalistes même.

@guysolo & L.-F. Sébum :

Votre argument est que sans revenu, les artistes cesseront de produire. C'est certainement vrai, et pour d'excellentes raisons. Mais un partage tout à fait libre des œuvres n'implique pas un tarissement des revenus des artistes. Je ne parle pas de licence globale puisque celle-ci ne se peut appliquer à un réseau sans loi. Par contre il n'a jamais été prouvé qu'un téléchargeur acharné dépense moins en œuvres culturelles que s'il ne téléchargeait pas.
L'échange libre et l'achat ne sont pas des gestes incompatibles mais complémentaires. On télécharge sous le coup d'une envie subite, on achète sous le coup d'un désir soigneusement mûri. Tel piratin ayant téléchargé et adoré Game of Thrones en DivX et .srt sera certainement l'un des premiers à acheter le coffret de DVD. Au final, les créateurs de l’œuvre sont rémunérés.

----------


## CaeDron

> Je trouve que la plupart de ceux qui interviennent sur ce fil ont la mémoire courte ou souffrent d'une amnésie culturelle édifiante! Les produits culturels n'existent que depuis l'invention de l'industrie culturelle (en gros une soixantaine d'année) est-ce à dire que la culture n'existait pas avant? Bien sûr que non et bien au contraire. S'il n'y a plus d'argent à se faire dans le domaine (et encore ça reste à prouver les concerts n'ont jamais autant rapporté) les seuls qui vont en pâtir sont les parasites et ceux qui se nourrissent sur le dos de la bête. Oh certes beaucoup d'artistes disparaitront pour ne laisser que les plus passionnés et ceux qui ont quelque chose à communiquer! est-ce un mal? je ne le crois pas... Tout comme il est nécessaire de réguler les populations de sangliers on aurait dû réguler les populations de producteurs/réalisateurs/"artistes" depuis bien longtemps. Tout comme les sangliers ils ont prospéré se sont reproduit, ont mangé toutes les carottes et les panais et aujourd'hui se plaignent de la fin des jours fastes et prennent peur devant la famine qui s'annonce. Alors oui il y aura des morts mais comme la disparition des dinosaures c'est dans l'ordre des choses et vouloir l'éviter ne sert à rien sauf à provoquer des catastrophes (souvenez vous de Jurassic Park !)


Oui, mais ce genre de comportement ne fait que renfermer l'ensemble des possibles intellectuels, ce qui serait un retour en arrière. Il ne faut pas oublier que la bonne culture ne se fait pas comme cela, il faut tout de même une masse cultivée de la manière la plus diverse possible pour en voir émerger des "artistes" (même si la définition devient de plus en plus relative). Et puis "l"ordre des choses", non. L'homme ne fait rien gratuitement par nature et s'il faisait tout gratuitement, il mourrait.

De plus, je trouve la comparaison entre l'évolution d'ordre naturelle et l'évolution de l'art qui relève de la subjectivité psychologique d'assez mauvais goût.

---------- Post added at 16h53 ---------- Previous post was at 16h50 ----------




> @guysolo & L.-F. Sébum :
> 
> ...


Même si je suis pas d'accord avec tout, je tiens à ajouter que effectivement, il est maintenant prouvé (étude britannique je ne sais plus quand, go google) que les pirates consomment 2 fois plus que les gens "normaux" (haha). C'est bien la preuve que quand on aime, on ne compte pas.

----------


## Wen84

Que de jolies commentaires sur un partage sans la moindre retenu, sur l'anarchie... Personnellement, je trouve ça bien gentillet tout ça, mais personnellement mon avis est que la liberté de l'un s'arrête là où commence celle de l'autre. Donc si un artiste veut que ses oeuvres soient publiés gratuitement et gracieusement c'est son droit, mais c'est aussi son droit de pouvoir dire "Halte, c'est mon oeuvre là qui circule gratuitement sur le web". Pour moi ça n'en fait pas un parasite, mais quelqu'un qui a passé du temps sur une oeuvre et qui juge que tout travail mérite salaire.
Internet permet de dépasser les limites établis et il est certain qu'il est difficilement conciliable avec toutes les lois. Cela veut il dire qu'il faut faire plus de lois ? On voit bien que ça n'a pas été très efficace et que les internautes n'y on en majorité vu qu'une privation de leur liberté. Par contre, je suis pas pour supprimer les lois sur internet, loin de là. Une adaptation de certaines lois, peut etre ça se discute. Je ne connais rien en droit, donc je ne vais pas emettre trop fortement mon jugement à ce niveau. Je pense que les autorités doivent affronter le piratage avec les moyens qu'ils disposent. Ils ne pourront pas l'eradiquer, mais je pense qu'il peut etre régulé. Je pense aussi que les internautes doivent aussi se réguler (Bien que c'est un brin optimiste de penser cela), en abusant pas sur le piratage (Téléchargé un film de temps en temps, c'est pas trop grave. Des dizaines de films par moi par contre, c'est clairement de l'abus. Je pense qu'il faut pousser en avant la concurrence sur le marché de la VOD pour une meilleur offre et des meilleurs prix. Bref, à y regarder de près, c'est tout le monde qui devrait faire un effort : Les ayants droits, les gouvernements... Et les internautes... C'est peut etre un brin utopique de penser que les trois vont faire des efforts en meme temps... Un peu comme sur n'importe quel conflit... Les gens ont souvent du mal à comprendre que vivre en société ça veut dire qu'on a des droits, mais aussi des devoirs, ne serait ce que par respect pour les autres.  Au final, le gagnant se sera peut etre le plus fort des trois... Ou pas... 
Pour ce qui est d'Anonymous pour moi c'est plus une idée qu'un vrai groupe organisé... Il y aura toujours des "Anonymous" et il y en a toujours eu, bien que le nom soit nouveau, le concept n'a rien de neuf... Parfois ils font avancer les choses, ils font réfléchir... D'autre fois, je trouve juste con certains de leurs idéaux... Il y a à prendre et à laisser. Difficile de prendre une position affirmée à leur sujet et je ne pense pas que cela soit necessaire. Certains Anonymous méritent surement d'être punis, d'autres d'etre récompensés.

----------


## Teto

> De plus, je trouve la comparaison entre l'évolution d'ordre naturelle et l'évolution de l'art qui relève de la subjectivité psychologique d'assez mauvais goût.


Pour ne pas dire fallacieuse.

----------


## Fildeon

> Pour ne pas dire fallacieuse.


Nier que l'art évolue c'est se cacher la vérité! or s'il évolue il peut donc mourir et cela en toute objectivité. Un exemple le prouvera aisément, essayez donc de me citer un mosaïste célèbre de ces 15 derniers siècles!

----------


## guysolo

Juste pour info, j'ai une éducation scientifique, apolitique et non religieuse, et je base donc mes opinions sur des faits et un bon sens critique.

Et je ne prétends pas que mon argumentaire, non écrit à l'avance et vérifié par qqun d'extérieur pendant des heures, soit inattaquable et parfait sur tous les points.

Précisons ma pensée sur le communisme, j'ai mal dû m'exprimer. Pour moi, ce n'est évidemment pas à comparer avec l'anarchie, mais une utopie qui a eu lieu à très grande échelle et, qui, comme toute les autres s'est heurtée aux faiblesses de ces constituants: les hommes. Comme le capitalisme (qui n'est pas une utopie) qui, ayant dérivé vers un capitalisme financier, est arrivé à ses limites tel qu'il existe en ce moment en tout cas.

De même, quand je parle d'anarchie, pour enchainer sur utopie, c'est parce que je pense que la plupart des "anarchistes", ne veulent pas vraiment l'anarchie (parce que c'est une horreur sans nom), mais envisagent "un monde sans loi" comme une utopie avec des lois implicites, un respect de la moralité, qu'ils estiment ne léserait personne (être gentil envers tout le monde, partager tout...oh mais on dirait tous les aspects positifs des religions, un aspect à creuser) et où qqun qui les violerait s'excluerait de lui même de la communauté (quid des violents ?). Je donne donc crédit à ceux que je nomme "anar" de ne pas vouloir la fin des civilisations, mais de ne pas reconnaitre les défauts de l'homme (et les miens, et les leurs). Une utopie fonctionne jusqu'à ce que la première personne viole une règle, puis elle est meurt car ceux qui la font reconnaissent enfin ce qu'ils sont: des rêveurs avec des défauts, comme les autres.
Je n'aime pas les "anarchistes" parce que j'estime que ce sont des gens intelligents, qui prennent la peine de réfléchir (ou de prendre pour eux des idées qu'ils trouvent trop super c'est ça la vraie vie), mais se trompent sur le postulat de base. L'homme n'est pas un ange. Et donc tous leur raisonnements sont faux, bien que leurs aspirations à une vie meilleure soit légitimes (et je la partage).
Et en cela ils m'exaspèrent encore plus que les gens de l'extrême droite qui, eux , même si je les méprise tout autant, se contentent d'exploiter les bas-instincts de l'homme en faisant croire que tous les problèmes ont leur origine dans "l'autre", le "pas comme nous". (pour caricaturer: ils sont bêtes et méchants)

Enfin, je suis d'accord quand au problème de la qualité de la culture de masse et de l'exploitation (ou de parasitisme) qui en est fait. 
Mais la détruire pour tout recommencer de zéro n'est pas mon option. L'éducation, une vraie éducation critique de tous, et l'existence, bien que noyée dans la masse, de choses de qualité devraient suffire.

Je conviens que l'on s'éloigne un peu beaucoup d'ACTA (qui n'est pas une loi qui me semble juste) et d'anonymous (dont certaines actions violent des lois justes, elles) et je ne me pose pas en juge de ceux qui piratent en général, juste les apôtre du tout gratuit. 

@m@2: je ne pense pas que mon post soit un troll, bien au contraire. Quand aux exemples des forums, tu as relevé les arguments que je donnais pour expliquer, justement, que réclamer que le net soit un endroit de non droit était stupide. Il y a des règles qui y existent et que l'on respecte sans s'en rendre compte. Si l'on doit fuir de forum en forum , de site en site parce que personne ne peut empêcher d'être innondé de spams, de trolls ou d'attaque DDOS et autre (parce que voyez vous aucune loi ou règle n'est applicable), alors plus personne n'ira sur internet sauf des combattants d'une guerre numérique et les vainqueurs, s'il y en a, auront la main-mise sur le réseau.

Rien n'est tout noir, rien n'est tout blanc, et ca fait chier ceux pour qui réfléchir donne mal à la tête.

----------


## CaeDron

> ...


Cool le pavé. On essaie seulement de donner notre avis sur l'information donnée par GMB.

Personnellement je pense que l'anarchisme c'est de la merde, que le communisme est un excellent système pour relancer un pays mais rien d'autre, mais je ne vais pas argumenter pourquoi.
Ici tu essaie de nous noyer sous l'information hors-sujet enrobée de confiance en soi qui tend à la provocation : "et ca fait chier ceux pour qui réfléchir donne mal à la tête."

Maintenant, personnellement je pense qu'Anonymous c'est de la merde populiste destinée à insuffler un faux sentiment rebelle, mais c'est ce qui permet de faire pression sur des lois comme l'ACTA, ce qui à mon sens n'est pas une mauvaise chose.
Je pense qu'il y a un juste milieu à trouver entre l'exploitation abusive des majors et la "wai culture gratuite pour tousse".




C'est pour cette raison que je préfère déjà l'avis de Wen84, car même s'il énonce beaucoup d'évidence et lui aussi a fait un méga-pavé, se montre déjà plus réaliste sur une possible solution et les abus des deux côtés, entre les pirates-pilleurs et les faux-artistes hors de prix.




> Nier que l'art évolue c'est se cacher la vérité! or s'il évolue il peut donc mourir et cela en toute objectivité. Un exemple le prouvera aisément, essayez donc de me citer un mosaïste célèbre de ces 15 derniers siècles!


Essaie pas de me faire dire ce que j'ai pas dit.
Évidemment que l'art évolue. Comme par exemple pour ton exemple de mosaïque, c'était tiré de l'art visuel, à l'époque ou il était plus facile d'assembler des morceaux que dessiner. Et après ? Ben ça s'est vachement perpétué à travers les vitraux des églises, je dirais même que ça a largement duré. Un art ne disparait pas, simplement il se transforme car l'homme trouve une meilleure application et il n'y a rien de naturel là dedans.
Et puis tu t'es bien gardé de citer la musique.

Simplement, ta remarque actuelle et la précédente sont fallacieuse car tu essaie de faire un parallèle vers ce qui n'a rien à voir, c'est-à-dire l'évolution selon Darwin, et tu veut absolument en déduire ce que tu veux, et en arriver à des trucs comme Jurassik Park.

----------


## Teto

> Repavé.


Là, d'accord, c'est parfaitement clair.  ::):  




> Simplement, ta remarque actuelle et la précédente sont fallacieuse car tu essaie de faire un parallèle vers ce qui n'a rien à voir, c'est-à-dire l'évolution selon Darwin, et tu veut absolument en déduire ce que tu veux, et en arriver à des trucs comme Jurassik Park.


Exactement.

----------


## Fildeon

Je ne vois pas pourquoi la comparaison serait fallacieuse. Les choses évoluent et meurent, on voudrait tous que ça se passe autrement mais nous ne sommes pas au pays des ponays magiques! Et si je n'avais pas raison vous ne seriez pas aussi nombreux à me dire que j'ai tort!

----------


## neophus

Explication et raisonnement complètement débile! sous prétexte que la loi interdit tel ou tel chose ils devraient se plier comme des gentils toutous? c'est ce qu'on fait chaque jour en tant que "citoyen simple" de se plié aux lois car nous ne pouvons pour la plupart pas y faire grande chose juste tendre le f**** un peu + chaque jour !
Parce que les lois faites par notre charmant gouvernement ne sont pas hors la loi peut être aussi??? ils se font pas plaisir à espionner sur nos machines, saigné notre porte monnaie le + possible et profiter de faire ce qu'ils veulent derrière notre dos? (gouvernement et grande multinationales d'ailleurs)

Seulement eux définissent ce qui est soit disant "légal" ou pas comme ça les arrange, le sens du mot n'est valable que selon la définition que l'on veux en donné !!!

Alors la légalité c'est une belle connerie de nos jours ! A d'autres !

Et puis c'est bien beau de critiqué mais au moins eux essaie de faire quelque chose ! et ne reste pas derrière leur pc à jouer à des jeux ! c'est pas ça qui fait avancé le monde !

alors arrêtez de dire n'importe quoi svp

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Encore un effort et ce topic atteindra le niveau de celui sur Second Life.

Allez les gars !

----------


## CaeDron

> Encore un effort et ce topic atteindra le niveau de celui sur Second Life.
> 
> Allez les gars !


...Mouais.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Sérieusement ,quelqu'un a lut tous les pavés de la page précédente ?  :tired:

----------


## Wen84

> Sérieusement ,quelqu'un a lut tous les pavés de la page précédente ?


C'est dangereux de les lire.

----------


## Fildeon

> Sérieusement ,quelqu'un a lut tous les pavés de la page précédente ?


Je les ai lu et mon opinion est que quelqu'un qui ne parvient pas à synthétiser sa pensée de façon intelligible en trois lignes ne mérite pas d'avoir une opinion.

----------


## CaeDron

> Sérieusement ,quelqu'un a lut tous les pavés de la page précédente ?


Ben y'a au moins Sébum qui est assez à fond sur ce topic pour les lire :



> Mon dieu, guysolo, tenir des propos intelligents et argumentés, mais tu es fou ?

----------


## jesersarien

demandez à Mdt de vous aider, il le fait si bien.
Moi je quitte et reprends mes billes.

----------


## Fildeon

> "Je les ai lu et mon opinion est que quelqu'un qui ne parvient pas à synthétiser sa pensée de façon intelligible en trois lignes ne mérite pas d'avoir une opinion. " 
> Vu le haut niveau de ton opinion ,en effet , 3 lignes suffisent amplement .
> Sinon oui , j ai tout lu , c est bien le minimum ,dans une discussion , d'écouter l autre .
> Ne serait-ce que pour contrer un argumentaire que l'on jugerai erroné . 3 lignes j ai bon?


Inutile de faire preuve de condescendance nous sommes là pour pointer du doigt les incohérences du discours bien-pensant de grand maitre boulon sans aggressivité. Pour en revenir au fil d'origine je dirais simplement que lorsque la loi est faite contre l'intérêt général, elle n'est plus légitime. je me doute que ce genre de concepts plus moraux que juridiques n'ont aucune résonance dans le cerveau d'un juriste qui gagne, ma foi fort bien, sa vie en interprétant les lois de manière à entuber le plus possible ses concitoyens.

----------


## eystein

> Inutile de faire preuve de condescendance nous sommes là pour pointer du doigt les incohérences du discours bien-pensant de grand maitre boulon sans aggressivité. Pour en revenir au fil d'origine je dirais simplement que lorsque la loi est faite contre l'intérêt général, elle n'est plus légitime. je me doute que ce genre de concepts plus moraux que juridiques n'ont aucune résonance dans le cerveau d'un juriste qui gagne, ma foi fort bien, sa vie en interprétant les lois de manière à entuber le plus possible ses concitoyens.


Je ne vois pas bien en quoi l'intrusion/modification/destruction/utilisation frauduleuse de système de gestion de données va contre l’intérêt général.  Mais c'est ma morale qui me dicte ca hein ?

----------


## Sk-flown

> La démocratie est imparfaite, comme l'homme, mais c'est le moins pire des systèmes pour diriger une société. *Point final, à la ligne.*


Ça c'est de la vraie démocratie que de dire que le système dans lequel on évolue est finalement le moins mauvais et que du coup on cherche même pas à voir s'il existe une alternative, c'est du bon vieux conservatisme des familles.

On part tous pas tout à fait sur la même ligne mais on essaye (quasiment) tous d'évoluer en se battant quand même un peu contre cette société(pas si parfaite mais bien quand même, d'après certains) et une fois que l'on a acquit quelque chose que l'on trouve potable pour nous et que la société estime être dans la norme, on ne veut que plus rien ne bouge, donc pour moi en vieillissant on est quasiment tout voué à devenir des conservateurs en puissance, mais je fait confiance au gamin intelligent que j'étais avec un cerveau en ébullition capable d'apprendre des pages et des pages en 1 jour et ce gamin trouvait que le système qui évoluer autour de lui avait l'air d'être archaïque et plus qu'améliorable sans avoir à développer des tonnes d'énergie.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> Seulement eux définissent ce qui est soit disant "légal" ou pas comme ça les arrange, le sens du mot n'est valable que selon la définition que l'on veux en donné !!!
> 
> Alors la légalité c'est une belle connerie de nos jours ! A d'autres !


Ok mais non :




> Juste comme ça, le principe dans une démocratie c'est que les lois ce sont les élus qui les font et les élus sont les représentants du peuple, donc la loi est faite par le peuple.
> 
> Si vous n'aimez pas la législation actuelle vous montez votre parti et vous vous faites élire. A écouter les gens sur internet c'est à se demander si ils ont compris le principe, le truc c'est pas d'aller dans la rue et de s'assoir par terre (wesh gro on é dé indigné) mais de s'organiser et de véhiculer ses idées si on est persuadé qu'elles sont vraiment bonnes. Mais en attendant une loi n'est pas injuste, elle est une loi, donc elle doit être respectée. Il y a trop de points de vues différents pour qu'une seule personne ait la prétention de décréter une loi injuste.
> 
> Ok les majors/éditeurs abusent, mais non télécharger n'est pas non plus forcément une bonne idée. Et puis réfléchissez un peu parfois, si vous vous sentez absolument obligés d'avoir le dernier jeu Ubisoft plutôt que de ne tout simplement pas l'acheter ni télécharger c'est que vous êtes tombés en plein dans le consumérisme de base, donc au final sur d'autres produits vous faites le jeu du méchant pas beau capitalisme.
> 
> Ouais un CD David Ghetto à 20 boules c'est une honte, ouais CoD c'est pareil, mais sérieux moi j'aurai honte de télécharger ça sur mon ordi même pour rire. En revanche gardez votre énergie sur d'autres biens voire pourquoi pas foutre du fric de côté.
> 
> /modelecielnoustombesurlatête
> /Ceci est à la limite du hs mais pas trop quand même


Sérieux les gens lisez les autres pages avant de poster.

Vous savez ce que c'est la démocratie républicaine ou vous vivez sur un autre monde ?

----------


## Flipmode

Tout ça c'est à cause des chinois du FBI.

----------


## Nono

> Car hélas, ce sont les lois qui nous poussent à l'injustice !


Ca dépend.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ben y'a au moins Sébum qui est assez à fond sur ce topic pour les lire :


En fait je cherchais surtout un endroit où oublier mes cuisantes défaites à _Wargame_ face à Monsieur Chat.

----------


## alphacanard

Mieux vaut rester bien sagement à geeker sur son PC en étant résigné. C'est moins risqué que du côté des Indignés et des Anonymous, c'est clair.

Et puis c'est des vilans guettos qui crament des voitures, qu'ils disent sur TF1. Votez pour mon papa bourgeois en 2012, c'est plus sûr ! Au moins vous êtes sur que ca changera pas.

Le changement, c'est le Pas Bien. Font chier ces révolutionnaires, sans eux on serait peinard, on serait toujours en monarchie. Pardon. Sous l'autorité de l'Empire Romain. Et on aurait le droit de voter pour aller dans les arènes du jeux du Cirque ou faire nos dix petites années a ramer dans les Galères, c'est démocratique non ?

EDIT : Sinon il faut vraiment ne pas être renseigné du tout sur le mouvement des Indignés pour signifier qu'ils n'ont qu'à voter au lieu de se plaindre. Les indignés c'est justement un mouvement se veut apolitique et veut créer une réelle démocratie. Et pour cela, ne pas rentrer dans le système politique, jugé trop corrompu et maintenant incorrigible. 
Enfin, on peut pas tout savoir, et tout le monde a bien le droit de donner son avis. Mais ducoup il faut respecter ceux des autres. Même des "wesh wesh indignés". Et quand une personne en corrige une autre pour lui dire de se renseigner avant de parler, et que cette même personne écrit elle-même des grosses âneries une phrase plus loin, ça laisse pas de doute : on est sur un forum à troll  ::):

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Ah c'est clair changer la démocratie sans y participer, vaste projet...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

J'ai tout lu moi aussi, il faut dire que certains d'entre vous me font bien rire. Dans notre beau pays, beaucoup s'arrogent la capacité intellectuelle, pour ne pas dire le pouvoir, de considérer que telle ou telle loi est honteuse, indigne, contraire à l'intérêt général (haha) et que par conséquent, ne pas la respecter c'est faire oeuvre de résistance, pour ne pas dire d'héroïsme social. Ah oui j'aime beaucoup aussi le couplet sur les juristes qui entubent un maximum de gens. 

Alors en 3 lignes: 

Sans la loi, et les juristes pour la faire vivre, nous serions dans le monde de Mad Max où la loi du plus fort prévaudrait. 
Toute loi issue d'un vote de représentants politiques désignés démocratiquement offre la meilleure garantie possible imaginable par des humains.
Toute loi issue d'un vote de représentants politiques désignés démocratiquement qui sanctionne un système de vie en société qui ne me plaît pas, n'est pas illégitime et ne pas la respecter représente un acte de délinquance.

Voilà, c'est facile pourtant. Le gouvernement décide de lutter contre le piratage avec Hadopi ? ça vous paraît con ? Vous n'êtes pas le seul. Mais, beaucoup de gens trouvent ça très bien de protéger la propriété intellectuelle et considèrent comme logique de s'attaquer aux réseaux P2P parce que c'était la source de piratage la plus utilisée. Et puis c'est la loi issue de représentants politiques désignés démocratiquement. Alors votez aux prochaines élections pour le candidat qui vous promet de mettre en place un système de licence libre si ça vous chante. Ou violez la loi Hadopi et piratez comme un porc si vous voulez, mais assumez votre statut de délinquant. Et ne vous prenez pas pour un héros des temps modernes c'est ridicule. 

Et puis vous me faites marrer. J'en vois passer des centaines par an, des petits trouducs qui s'arrogent le droit de ne pas appliquer une loi parce qu'elle sanctionne un système qui ne leur plaît pas, mais qui viennent chouiner chez les policiers ou les juges dés qu'ils imaginent que quelqu'un est méchant avec eux, que ce soit leur voisin, leur conjoint ou leur employeur. Et devinez quoi ? Là ils veulent que la loi s'applique et que justice soit faite. 

Ah ah fucking ah.

----------


## MrPapillon

Le vote ça fonctionne  pas forcément. Quand tu votes, tu n'as le choix qu'entre quelques candidats. Chaque candidat s'il était élu président ferait des trucs que tu veux et beaucoup d'autres que tu ne veux pas. Si c'était vraiment démocratique tu aurais un moyen de représenter exactement l'ensemble de tes idées à toi plutôt qu'une grossière approximation à travers un candidat. Et le problème se fait vraiment sentir quand tous les candidats présents ne représentent aucune des idées voulues. Donc pour moi l'histoire de "légitimité" peut être discuté et n'est pas perçu par tout le monde de la même façon.

----------


## jesersarien

demandez à Mdt de vous aider, il le fait si bien.
Moi je quitte et reprends mes billes.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> La réponse de GMB.


C'est un troll ? C'est ça ? J'ai tout bon ?  ::ninja:: 

Je pense qu'il faut séparer l'idée de la justice (les questions comme : doit-on obéir aux lois ? la justice peut-elle être injuste ? qu'est-ce qu'une loi ? une loi est-elle morale ? etc.) et la justice telle qu'elle est, c'est-à-dire soumise à un contexte, à un ensemble d'éléments qui lui sont extérieurs et qui pourtant l'influencent, ce qui explique que la loi n'est évidemment pas la même en tout endroit et en tout lieu (encore heureux !), et qu'elle évolue (parfois dans la mauvaise direction). 

Le retour au droit romain à la renaissance fut, par exemple, une catastrophe pour les femmes.

Je peux bien évidemment me tromper, mais l'histoire de la justice et la philosophie de la justice sont deux choses différentes, bien que l'une puisse trouver des échos dans l'autre.

J'ai eu l'impression de lire quelqu'un de complètement différent de l'auteur de nombreux posts de ce même forum et il est possible que ce soit parce que le sujet déborde et te prend à cœur directement, t'empêchant sans doute de prendre la distance nécessaire et que tu as pourtant souvent prise.

----------


## Montigny

Pour en revenir aux anons , il y a eu un reportage sur eux dans le Groland de samedi ^^

----------


## Fonzie

> cher grand maitre B ,je doute que vous n 'ayez jamais enfreint une loi , ne serait-ce qu'un petit dépassement de vitesse ou un petit oubli sur déclaration fiscale,jeter un papier gras.Tout ce que les médias nomment "petites incivilités" mais qui ne sont en fait que des infractions aux lois.
> Je vous propose d'aller dans un commissariat afin d'aller vous dénoncer , sinon vous ne seriez qu'un délinquant   
> seriez-vous un des ces " petits trouducs" comme vous l'écrivez ? Je ne me permettrai pas de le dire (ou même de le penser) , et regrette que vous l'ayez fait .Mais bon on ne peut toujours être à son top .
> Et sinon , tant pis je serai donc un délinquant (actes de rébellion, art: je sais plus combien jmen branle )  , comme mon grand père communiste et résistant , comme tout ceux qui avant moi ,ont lutté quand ils jugeaient des lois scélérates et que c'était le seul moyen d action .
> Toutes les grandes avancée de la société n'ont pu avoir lieu que par ce que certains prenaient le risque d'enfreindre vos si parfaites lois .
> Alors  , profitez bien de tout ces "acquis" qui peu à peu disparaissent ,mais ce n est pas grave ce sont des représentant du peuple qui les ont voté, donc c est ce que le peuple voulait . La bonne blague .
> Sinon ,je ne suis pas contre la protections des auteurs ,tout travail mérite salaire (vieux restes utopiques) , mais contre la façon dont cela a été fait .
> Ce qui me choque ,c'est une loi en faveur d'une minorité(et oui c'est pas la mini boite de prod qui pourra profiter d'hadopi ) , c'est le déséquilibre entre l' accusation et la défense , le défaut de sécurisation (avec logiciel agrée que l on attend toujours , pas trop personnellement) .Alors , oui , même si cela vous chagrine , dès fois il faut être prêt à défier la loi pour la faire s'améliorer .Ne serait-ce que pour interpeler les décideurs .Mais bien entendu dans le sens d'une amélioration pour le plus grand nombre et non juste pour soi .
> Entre les garde-chiourmes et les "oncle tom"' l avenir ne me parait pas des plus radieux .
>                    un délinquant fier



Jesersarien j'ai bien apprécié l'ensemble de tes interventions  :;): 
J'ai également tout lu...
Et je suis fier de me déclarer délinquant !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Mon dieu mais vous êtes tarés ? Qui a dit que je n'avais jamais enfreint une loi ? C'est pas la question, je dis juste que si j'enfreins une loi, je ne me prends pas pour un robin des bois trop héroïque. Et quand à l'idée que la démocratie c'est de la merde, que le vote ça fonctionne pas, c'est juste débile, ça ne se discute même pas. 

Ensuite, le mot trouduc est modéré, croyez-moi. Parce que, ça me chauffe les yeux de lire que l'on me traite de facho et de néoconservateur qui entube un maximum de monde, juste parce que je dis qu'en démocratie, on n'a rien d'un héros de guerre à, par exemple, fronder Hadopi et pirater des oeuvres de l'esprit. 

Donc oui, les mecs qui se drapent dans leurs vertus héroïques quand ils violent une loi qui ne leur plaît pas, feraient bien de fermer leur bouche quand un autre mec leur marche dessus parce que la loi, à lui aussi, ça ne lui plaît pas et qu'il n'a pas envie non plus de la respecter. Alors, vous, vous pouvez violer la propriété intellectuelle si ça vous amuse et mépriser les ayant-droits et les lois qui les protègent; mais la prochaine fois que votre employeur par exemple, ou un voisin violera la loi contre vous, ayez la décence alors de considérer que lui aussi, il est un héros de guerre qui lutte contre des lois qui ne lui plaisent pas et qu'il méprise les salariés/voisins et les règles qui les protègent.

Parce que vraiment, la loi c'est pas un supermarché où on choisit la règle qui nous plaît quand elle protège nos petits intérêts et où on refuse héroïquement d'appliquer les autres règles qui protègent les petits intérêts des autres. 

Mais vous savez quoi ? puisque quand je défends l'idée que la loi en démocratie, c'est ce qu'on a de mieux pour vivre en société, on me traite de facho, alors je vais laisser la parole aux modos et cogner, dictature-style, comme vous l'aimez, sur les trouducs.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> J'ai tout lu moi aussi, il faut dire que certains d'entre vous me font bien rire. Dans notre beau pays, beaucoup s'arrogent la capacité intellectuelle, pour ne pas dire le pouvoir, de considérer que telle ou telle loi est honteuse, indigne, contraire à l'intérêt général (haha) et que par conséquent, ne pas la respecter c'est faire oeuvre de résistance, pour ne pas dire d'héroïsme social. Ah oui j'aime beaucoup aussi le couplet sur les juristes qui entubent un maximum de gens. 
> 
> Alors en 3 lignes: 
> 
> Sans la loi, et les juristes pour la faire vivre, nous serions dans le monde de Mad Max où la loi du plus fort prévaudrait. 
> Toute loi issue d'un vote de représentants politiques désignés démocratiquement offre la meilleure garantie possible imaginable par des humains.
> Toute loi issue d'un vote de représentants politiques désignés démocratiquement qui sanctionne un système de vie en société qui ne me plaît pas, n'est pas illégitime et ne pas la respecter représente un acte de délinquance.
> 
> Voilà, c'est facile pourtant. Le gouvernement décide de lutter contre le piratage avec Hadopi ? ça vous paraît con ? Vous n'êtes pas le seul. Mais, beaucoup de gens trouvent ça très bien de protéger la propriété intellectuelle et considèrent comme logique de s'attaquer aux réseaux P2P parce que c'était la source de piratage la plus utilisée. Et puis c'est la loi issue de représentants politiques désignés démocratiquement. Alors votez aux prochaines élections pour le candidat qui vous promet de mettre en place un système de licence libre si ça vous chante. Ou violez la loi Hadopi et piratez comme un porc si vous voulez, mais assumez votre statut de délinquant. Et ne vous prenez pas pour un héros des temps modernes c'est ridicule. 
> ...


+10000000^10




> Le vote ça fonctionne  pas forcément. Quand tu votes, tu n'as le choix qu'entre quelques candidats


Bah dans ce cas tu te débrouilles pour monter une organisation et te présenter ou présenter quelqu'un qui a les mêmes avis que toi. C'EST CA LA DEMOCRATIE MILLE MILLIARD DE MILLE SABORD (pour rester poli). Sérieux vous savez comment marche le système politique dans lequel vous vivez ou à force de télécharger vos sousbiens culturels vous avez oublié ?
Téléchargez Platon ou Tocqueville plutôt  ::(:

----------


## Shamanix

Mmm, voila bien un point de vu de juriste ^^

Dans cet article je vois surtout des extraits de textes de lois, mais les lois ne sont jamais que des textes rédiger par "les autorités compétentes" pour "garantir la bonne marche d'un état, et assurer la justice pour ses citoyens" ça c'est la théorie.
Toutefois en pratique, rien empêcherais un groupes de politiciens d'orienter quelques peut leurs textes pour servir leurs intérêts ou ceux "d'amis".
Je ne dit pas que c'est ce qui se passe ou non, mais le fait est que c'est une éventualité raisonnablement envisageable, surtout lorsque l'on connais les travers habituels (révélés par les nombreux scandales qui fleurissent dans les médias) de nos dirigeants.
Dans cette situation, la présence de groupes comme les Anons parait donc logique et même d'une certaine façon souhaitable pour rétablir un chouilla d'équilibre face la toute puissance des états et des multinationales dont les motivations sont potentiellement plus obscures encore.

Cela dit, je ne cautionne pas non plus a 100% les actes des Anonymous, mais voila: Selon moi leur présence est tout de même nécessaire, les états eux même ayant de plus en plus tendance a vouloir tout contrôler sur la toile sous prétexte de lute contre le piratage/terrorisme/pédopornographie et j'en passe.
Les exemple ne manques pas: Hadopi, Peta, les gouvernements "voyous" qui limitent a mort l’accès a internet de leurs populations par peur de soulèvements, les grosses boites d'éditions qui truffent leurs produits de DRM pouraves dans le vain espoir de contrer le piratage,... Bref, tout cela pour dire que ce n'est pas par ce que les Anonymous violent parfois les lois des pays dans lesquelles ils sévissent que leurs actions sont forcement néfastes, la vérité c'est surtout que dans la plupart des cas on ne connait de leurs actes uniquement ce que la presse sait, autrement dit pas grand choses.

----------


## MemoryCard

Haha  :^_^: 
C'est toujours un plaisir de voir qu'a vouloir former des hordes de moussaillons consommateurs on se retrouve par la grâce de l'individualisme forcené devant des pseudo-anar qui prônent la révolution au nom du dernier épisode de Naruto !

----------


## CaeDron

Putain mais c'est incroyable, la façon dont on ne peut avoir un avis mitigé.
Entre d'un côté les "représentants de la liberté" qui essaient de défendre un droit de ne pas respecter les lois (derp), et de l'autre les esprits supérieurs comme LFS ou GMB qui rangent bien tout le monde.

Très sincèrement, je vais pas réexpliquer mon avis, mais je suis plutôt légaliste, mais simplement pas d'accord avec ACTA, et je suppose que beaucoup de gens aussi. Ce n'est pas en disant que les lois sont mal faites ni en ayant la bêtise de ranger tout le monde dans le camp des anars que ça va faire avancer le débat.


Personnellement je pense que beaucoup de gens ne voudraient pas voir l'ACTA s'ils savaient ce que c'était, surtout en France, mais que le principe démocratique au fondement des lois n'est pas respecté.
Internet était un système permettant de lutter contre les abus des grands majors. On veut réduire cela, pas de problème.

Mais que feront les majors ?

----------


## Sk-flown

"C'est au pied du mur que l'on voit mieux le mur", dicton d'un maçon, le rapport, il y en a pas.

Sinon je sais pas si je vais écouter la clairvoyance d'un mec qui a le doigt pris dans l'engrenage jusqu'à l'occiput.

Spoiler Alert! 


(j'aime mettre mon grain de poivre... ilovuGMB.) 

 :Cigare:

----------


## Shamanix

> ...on me traite de facho, alors je vais laisser la parole aux modos et cogner, dictature-style, comme vous l'aimez, sur les trouducs.


Ben, c'est a dire que tu a un peut lancer le débat quand même, quand on aborde ce genre de sujet dans un papier il semble évident que ça va partir en débat passionné (et certes pas toujours tres constructif), mais apres tout c'est ça aussi la démocratie.
En revanche ce genre de réactions de ta part m'étonne quelques peut.

----------


## CaeDron

Et aussi, on voit Anonymous comme les imbéciles "qui piratent", mais il y a eu des tentatives comme la "Black March" (ho le nom bien ronflant) d'imposer un truc 100% légal, c'est-à-dire qu'il s'agit simplement de boycotter les "grands" en n'achetant plus rien qui relève de la propriété intellectuelle pendant 1 mois.

Mais forcément, ça fait chier ceux qui veulent pirater sans états d'âme et ça emmerde les _vigilante_ qui pensent si bien, au point de confondre Anonymous et Lulzec.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ben, c'est a dire que tu a un peut lancer le débat quand même, quand on aborde ce genre de sujet dans un papier il semble évident que ça va partir en débat passionné (et certes pas toujours tres constructif), mais apres tout c'est ça aussi la démocratie.
> En revanche ce genre de réactions de ta part m'étonne quelques peut.


Toi tu es gentil, alors je te réponds: d'une, je lance peut être un débat, mais je suis navré d'avoir à le dire, la démocratie ça n'est pas se laisser gentiment traiter de facho néoconservateur qui entube un max de monde. Mais en tous les cas, ça ne devrait gêner personne que je réponde par trouduc puisque c'est,  d'après ta propre définition, ça aussi la démocratie. 

Après, que ma réaction t'étonnes prouve que tu ne me lis pas toujours. Jette un oeil aux topics sur Second Life ou les Blame Canada, tu verras et tu comprendras que quand on m'agresse, j'aime bien répondre. 

Ensuite, je n'ai jamais dit que les Anonymous étaient des imbéciles qui piratent, c'est tout l'inverse. Il faut que certains d'entre vous téléchargent, avant Tocqueville, "La langue française pour les nuls", ça les aidera peut être à comprendre ce qu'ils lisent.

----------


## Shamanix

^^
Je ne dit pas que c'est justifiable, B, juste que c'est "normal" dans le sens ou tout le monde a acces a un fofo, et pas uniquement des gens raisonables et polies.
Apres j'avoues, je ne lis pas non plus tout ce que tu écrit.

Mais bon la je suis au taff sur mon Nokia, aussi j'essairais de penser a répondre plus sérieusement ce soir.

----------


## jesersarien

demandez à Mdt de vous aider, il le fait si bien.
Moi je quitte et reprends mes billes.

----------


## CaeDron

> Ensuite, je n'ai jamais dit que les Anonymous étaient des imbéciles qui piratent, c'est tout l'inverse. Il faut que certains d'entre vous téléchargent, avant Tocqueville, "La langue française pour les nuls", ça les aidera peut être à comprendre ce qu'ils lisent.


Merci de penser si bien, moi pauvre illettré qui ne sait pas interpréter ton blabla méprisant.
Sinon, à part ça, le ton de ta news et de tes discours est assez explicite. Peut-être est-ce à toi de mieux comprendre ce que tu écrit.

----------


## Teto

> ..., la démocratie ça n'est pas se laisser gentiment traiter de facho néoconservateur qui entube un max de monde...


Heu... j'ai tout lu, parfois même participé, mais, à ma connaissance, je n'ai vu aucun écrire ici ce genre de choses. Moi aussi faut que j'aille acheter un dico ?  ::huh::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

ben oui, reprends les posts tu verras c'est écris noir sur blanc. Sinon Caedron tu écris encore un truc de ce genre et bam, c'est la modération.

----------


## MrPapillon

> Bah dans ce cas tu te débrouilles pour monter une organisation et te présenter ou présenter quelqu'un qui a les mêmes avis que toi. C'EST CA LA DEMOCRATIE MILLE MILLIARD DE MILLE SABORD (pour rester poli). Sérieux vous savez comment marche le système politique dans lequel vous vivez ou à force de télécharger vos sousbiens culturels vous avez oublié ?
> Téléchargez Platon ou Tocqueville plutôt


Mais je ne suis absolument pas contre la démocratie. Je suis contre la 5ème république. D'ailleurs je ne vais pas m'attarder à argumenter puisque "c'est débile et qu'il ne faut pas en discuter". Et puis le climat de ce post n'est pas favorable au débat.

----------


## Taro

Il y a encore des gens qui avalent ce qu'on dit à la télévision ?
Plus sérieusement, usez de votre esprit critique.

Etape 1 : on place des lois pour définitivement autoriser la société à nous espionner
Etape 2 : les "Anonymous" attaquent certains sites des autorités ou des états

Traduction pour ceux qui se limitent à aquiescer ce qu'on dit à la télé :

Etape 1 : les politiques font des choses pas bien
Etape 2 : de gentils geekous, cachés dans la foule, luttent pour nous sauver

C'est plus clair comme ça ?
Enfin, oui, le DDOS c'est illégal, mais ne croyez pas que les Anons sont des mafieux qui blanchissent de l'argent. La pizzéria la plus proche de chez vous est certainement plus impliquée là-dedans.

----------


## CaeDron

> ben oui, reprends les posts tu verras c'est écris noir sur blanc. Sinon Caedron tu écris encore un truc de ce genre et bam, c'est la modération.


Et maintenant, ça va être ma faute.

Je suis désolé, mais franchement je suis déçu que tu n'essaie pas de trouver les problèmes dans ce que tu écris.
Forcément, depuis longtemps tu es habitué à "Encore une super news de GMB" ou autre encouragement.

Mais dans ta news, ton information juridique se base sur le fait que les groupes de _scripts kiddies_ comme Anonymous, les groupes de _dark hat_ comme Lulzec et les groupes de _black hat_ comme ces entités qui effectivement commettent les actes malveillants comme le piratage ou le vol de données, soit en fait un seul et même groupe.

De ce fait, tu en déduit des peines qui je trouve ne correspondent pas aux actes, une position pas vraiment claire d'ailleurs. Car tu parle de pénétration dans une base de données, alors qu'ils s'agit juste d'envoyer des "paquets trop gros" vers un site. On peut faire ce genre de truc avec Firefox.

Et tout le monde te tombe dessus parce que forcément, tu es habitué à un système qui te brosse bien (du moins c'est ce que j'en déduit). Mais il faut savoir que pour certaines personnes, un CD, c'est 1,5% de leur salaire. Forcément, ça ne plaît pas à tout le monde que tu remettes en cause Anonymous sans remettre en cause la survalorisation globale de tout les produits culturel et de la législation floue les entourant.


Mais maintenant puisque tu semble avoir subit la même transformation que CPC à mes yeux, je me contenterais simplement de ne plus venir diffuser ma haine quand quelqu'un me traite d’illettré.

----------


## Phenixy

> Mais maintenant puisque tu semble avoir subit la même transformation que CPC à mes yeux, je me contenterais simplement de ne plus venir diffuser ma haine quand quelqu'un me traite d’illettré.


Ah merde je savais pas que Canard PC était maintenant un agent à la solde du Grand Capital, recevant directement ses news du Medef et de la MPAA.

Salauds!

----------


## CaeDron

> Ah merde je savais pas que Canard PC était maintenant un agent à la solde du Grand Capital, recevant directement ses news du Medef et de la MPAA.
> 
> Salauds!
> http://drapeau-breton.breizh-access....1/10/drap1.jpg


Sans bretonniser, je trouve que le ton général tend à devenir beaucoup plus convenu et conformiste.

----------


## LaVaBo

Moi aussi je me suis fait déchirer à Wargame EE hier...

Commissariat, garde à vue, tout ça :
"Bon, vous et votre bande d'amis avez violemment agressé, frappé et volé au moins 5 jeunes qui participaient à la manifestation anti-ACTA. On a retrouvé leur téléphone et leur portefeuille sur vous. Vous savez ce que vous risquez ?
- On est au chômage à cause de la société, donc on peut pas se payer d'iPhone. C'est un geste de contestation sociale, d'ailleurs je m'en fous de ta loi, c'est un carcan édicté par des élites qui ne nous concerne pas.
- Ah pardon monsieur, je croyais que c'était juste une agression gratuite. Bonne journée alors, rentrez bien"

----------


## alphacanard

Je rêve ou ya un gros troll dans l'équipe de canard pc ?

Quelle idée d'embaucher un juriste, aussi :D Lui la démocratie, il la fait a coup de menace de modération, j'ai l'impression. Bel exemple - ca fait pas un cliché pour un homme de loi ?  ::): 

Sinon je ne suis que trop d'accord avec quelques posts qui déplorent que l'esprit de canard PC est en train de devenir trop conformiste et moralisateur. Bien dommage.

----------


## LaVaBo

A ma connaissance, personne (et surtout pas les modos) n'a jamais prétendu que ce forum était une démocratie.

----------


## alphacanard

Merci pour l'intervention, Captain Obvious.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je rêve ou ya un gros troll dans l'équipe de canard pc ?


Un seul ?  ::trollface:: 




> Sinon je ne suis que trop d'accord avec quelques posts qui déplorent que l'esprit de canard PC est en train de devenir trop conformiste et moralisateur. Bien dommage.


L'esprit de Canard PC a toujours été le même : dire ce qu'on pense, tout ce qu'on pense. Même quand ça ne fait pas plaisirs aux éditeurs et, tiens-toi bien, même quand ça ne fait pas plaisir à nos lecteurs. Ben ouais. C'est pas parce que les gros sont parfois (souvent ?) cons que les petits sont exempts de tout reproche.

Si tu as envie de lire un journal/un site dans lequel on te dit uniquement ce que tu as envie d'entendre (_"les anonymous sont trop des rebelles, le piratage est moralement justifié..."_), tu as l'embarras du choix.

Après, je n'ai jamais dit (et GMB non plus) que le droit d'auteur ne devait pas être modifié. Il doit l'être. Le récent épisode Gallimard/François Bon en est une preuve de plus.
Le seul truc qu'on a dit est : _"nous, quand on a envie d'écouter de la musique sans la payer, on le dit. On ne se fait pas passer pour Che Guevara"_.

Dernière chose : la bien-pensance n'est pas que sur TF1 (cible facile des rebelles en carton). Il y a également une "contre-bien-pensance" tout aussi dogmatique et obtuse. Après Platon et Tocqueville, je vous conseille de jeter un oeil à Kundera et à ses "danseurs immoraux". Ou à Philippe Muray.

----------


## neophus

Tout à fait, c'est une secte maintenant "j'ai raison et vous avez tord"

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tout à fait, c'est une secte maintenant "j'ai raison et vous avez tord"


T'as tout à fait raison...........

Ah sauf pour "tord", rappelle-toi, le tort tue.

----------


## Phenixy

> Je rêve ou ya un gros troll dans l'équipe de canard pc ?
> 
> Quelle idée d'embaucher un juriste, aussi :D Lui la démocratie, il la fait a coup de menace de modération, j'ai l'impression. Bel exemple - ca fait pas un cliché pour un homme de loi ? 
> 
> Sinon je ne suis que trop d'accord avec quelques posts qui déplorent que l'esprit de canard PC est en train de devenir trop conformiste et moralisateur. Bien dommage.


Vivement la modif de modérateur de ta signature hors-charte qu'on puisse crier au monde que ce forum est un repaire de dictateurs dont tu es le 1er martyr.

Magnifique sinon le parallèle juriste = modération = censure, j'attends avec impatience une ptite citation de Proudhon comme modèle de démocratie.

----------


## CaeDron

> ...


Tiens, exactement ce que j'aimais pas !

Je le précise donc, je pense que l'on peut tout à fait être un consommateur "honnête" (merci Youtube, et pis j'achète quand même pas mal pour estimer avoir le droit de me plaindre) et en même temps approuver les petits scrpits kiddies qui permettent de montrer que tout le monde n'est pas d'accord, et qu'il y a des choses à changer. Évidemment, aucune raison de les acclamer comme des "héros". Il n'y a pas la case "délinquant rebelle" et la case "légaliste pigeon".

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Le seul truc qu'on a dit est : _"nous, quand on a envie d'écouter de la musique sans la payer, on le dit. On ne se fait pas passer pour Che Guevara"_.


Ah ? Moi, quand ça m'arrive, j'écoute les radios en ligne.  ::trollface::  Chacun son truc.  :haha:

----------


## Blackogg

> Tiens, exactement ce que j'aimais pas !
> 
> Je le précise donc, je pense que l'on peut tout à fait être un consommateur "honnête" (merci Youtube, et pis j'achète quand même pas mal pour estimer avoir le droit de me plaindre) et en même temps approuver les petits scrpits kiddies qui permettent de montrer que tout le monde n'est pas d'accord, et qu'il y a des choses à changer. Évidemment, aucune raison de les acclamer comme des "héros". Il n'y a pas la case "délinquant rebelle" et la case "légaliste pigeon".


T'es d'accord avec GMB depuis le début en fait ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tiens, exactement ce que j'aimais pas !
> 
> Je le précise donc, je pense que l'on peut tout à fait être un consommateur "honnête" (merci Youtube, et pis j'achète quand même pas mal pour estimer avoir le droit de me plaindre) et en même temps approuver les petits scrpits kiddies qui permettent de montrer que tout le monde n'est pas d'accord, et qu'il y a des choses à changer. Évidemment, aucune raison de les acclamer comme des "héros". Il n'y a pas la case "délinquant rebelle" et la case "légaliste pigeon".


Cette tentative de recentrer la discussion sur anonymous est tout à fait hors-sujet.
T'as oublié d'insulter quelqu'un en lui attribuant une vision politique d'adolescent ; franchement, si tu fais pas d'effort pour te mettre dans l'esprit du topic, t'étonnes pas de prendre le banhammer fist of nazi justice sur le post.

En plus, tu as lu le post de LFS avant de répondre... tu déconnes ou quoi ?

----------


## alphacanard

> Un seul ?


Ah non, effectivement yen a bien au moins 2  ::trollface:: 




> Le seul truc qu'on a dit est : "nous, quand on a envie d'écouter de la musique sans la payer, on le dit. On ne se fait pas passer pour Che Guevara".


Et on est d'accord sur ce sujet. Mais je vois pas le rapport avec anonymous - à moins d'être très mal informé, mais venant d'un journaliste, ça me surprendrais.   ::): 




> Dernière chose : la bien-pensance n'est pas que sur TF1 (cible facile des rebelles en carton). Il y a également une "contre-bien-pensance" tout aussi dogmatique et obtuse. Après Platon et Tocqueville, je vous conseille de jeter un oeil à Kundera et à ses "danseurs immoraux". Ou à Philippe Muray.


Woaw, vu comme t'es cultivé, tu montre bien que tu es supérieurement intelligent par rapport à quelqu'un qui prends en exemple TF1, c'est clair. Je m'incline.

Bon sinon les arguments sont un peu stériles ici. Ça agresse plutôt que de débattre, je vais faire un tour ailleurs avant l'attribution des points Godwin ^^

----------


## jesersarien

demandez à Mdt de vous aider, il le fait si bien.
Moi je quitte et reprends mes billes.

----------


## CaeDron

> T'es d'accord avec GMB depuis le début en fait ?


Non. Il défend l'aveuglement et de plus, son article comporte des erreurs dans ses fondements (Anons=Lulzec par exemple) qui le rend faux. Il défend aussi ce projet de loi, et moi pas.
Il n'oppose pas deux parties et j'ai l'impression qu'il veut se donner cette "originalité". Quand je disais que CPC était devenu conformiste, je ne me trompais pas, et Sébum le dit-lui même : "contre-bien-pensance".

En gros, c'est cool Anonymous, et puis dans 3 mois ce sera nul, pour les "bolosse", un peu comme Bieber, un peu comme la techtonik, et un peu comme beaucoup de choses en fait. Donc on critique tout de suite pour être "dans le coup" après.

La, j'ai l'impression que l’État fait un essai. Si ils voient que ça marche, ils continueront. Mais ils voient que ça fait la gueule, peut-être réfléchiront-ils.




> Cette tentative de recentrer la discussion sur anonymous est tout à fait hors-sujet.
> T'as oublié d'insulter quelqu'un en lui attribuant une vision politique  d'adolescent ; franchement, si tu fais pas d'effort pour te mettre dans  l'esprit du topic, t'étonnes pas de prendre le banhammer fist of nazi  justice sur le post.
> 
> En plus, tu as lu le post de LFS avant de répondre... tu déconnes ou quoi ?


Blague à part, j'ai l'impression que ça profite de la moindre inattention pour dériver sur l'anarchisme car il est vrai que raisonner pas syllogisme est très confortable :

"L'anarchisme c'est pas bien
être contre une loi c'est être anarchiste
donc ceux qui sont contre cette loi ne sont pas bons"

Sauf que l'anarchie c'est évident de démontrer que ce n'est pas un bon système.
Or, on parle d'une loi en particulier dont les principes seraient douteux.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bon sinon les arguments sont un peu stériles ici. Ça agresse plutôt que de débattre, je vais faire un tour ailleurs avant l'attribution des points Godwin ^^


LIKE. 
Merci, Philippe et Marguerite. C'est Margarete !!

jesersarien, y'a pas une contradiction entre "auteurs réputés" et inconnus de la "plèbe" ?
Sinon, +1 pour lire Chomsky, même si la plèbe peut préférer les documentaires en film, c'est plus facile que lire.

----------


## alphacanard

> Vivement la modif de modérateur de ta signature hors-charte qu'on puisse crier au monde que ce forum est un repaire de dictateurs dont tu es le 1er martyr.
> 
> Magnifique sinon le parallèle juriste = modération = censure, j'attends avec impatience une ptite citation de Proudhon comme modèle de démocratie.


Dans le hors-sujet en tout cas, ca mérite bien un petit prix tout ça  ::):

----------


## CaeDron

> jesersarien, y'a pas une contradiction entre "auteurs réputés" et inconnus de la "plèbe" ?


Non. Du moins personnellement je comprend le message, quelqu'un d'aussi connu que Éric-Emmanuel Schmitt sera pourtant inconnu de 80% des français (j'exagère à peine).

----------


## LaVaBo

> Or, on parle d'une loi en particulier dont les principes seraient douteux.


 Non, on parle de la légalité des actions d'Anonymous. Enfin, on devrait, vu que c'est l'op. 

Pour ton syllogisme, relis ce qu'a écrit GMB sur hadopi (l'idée de faire l'amalgame opposants à la loi/pirates était justement la base de l'argumentaire de plein de défenseurs d'hadopi). Sans parler du fait que chacun des prémisses doit être un raisonnement logique, une égalité, et "s'opposer à une loi c'est être anarchiste", ça marche pas. La preuve : les députés de l'opposition.

----------


## alphacanard

> Non, on parle de la légalité des actions d'Anonymous. Enfin, on devrait, vu que c'est l'op.


Non, on devrait parler de la légitimité des actions d'anonymous il me semble, si ce topic à un lien avec l'article de GMB. Pour sa légalité, ya pas débat.

Par contre tu devrais éviter ce ton dédaigneux envers tout le monde qui n'est pas d'accord avec toi, c'est pas très productif je crois... Même si tu ne risque pas la modération, vu que tu va dans le même sens que le staff. 

Ouais, continue en fait.

Allez je file j'ai vraiment perdu assez de temps ici  ::):

----------


## CaeDron

> Non, on parle de la légalité des actions d'Anonymous. Enfin, on devrait, vu que c'est l'op. 
> 
> Pour ton syllogisme, relis ce qu'a écrit GMB sur hadopi (l'idée de faire l'amalgame opposants à la loi/pirates était justement la base de l'argumentaire de plein de défenseurs d'hadopi). Sans parler du fait que chacun des prémisses doit être un raisonnement logique, une égalité, et "s'opposer à une loi c'est être anarchiste", ça marche pas. La preuve : les députés de l'opposition.


Leur illégalité est évidente. Mais la cause est cette loi, donc si une loi pousse les gens à agir ainsi, c'est qu'il y a une raison. Et ça fait parfaitement partie du débat. D'ailleurs l'illégalité d'une attaque par saturation est à explorer, puisqu'il s'agit juste de "mieux se connecter" à un site.

Pour ta phrase suivante, c'est en fait ce qui m'avait surpris. GMB était tout de même assez équilibré sur l'Hadopi banane, mais là, pouf on propose pire et il est complètement d’accord. J'ai moi même été surpris de la tentative d'utiliser ce syllogisme dans le débat.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Justement, on s'en fout un peu de l'anarchisme sur ce sujet, car là n'est pas la question (ce serait même vachement facile de montrer que la plupart des "Anons" n'ont rien d'anar, à part leur structure vaguement en auto-gestion, de même que tu ne peux pas dire que les Indignés sont anarchistes - il y a des anars dans le mouvement, mais ce n'est pas un mouvement anar, loin de là). De même que les questions sur la légitimité de la démocratie n'ont rien à faire ici. 

Le sujet, ici, c'est de montrer que l'attitude que quelqu'un peut avoir à l'égard des Anonymous (qui sont des "hacktivistes") est mitigée. En effet, ils apparaissent comme des Robins des Bois des temps modernes s'opposant à des dérives de la loi (et GMB le reconnaît lui-même dans l'article) mais en même temps, il peut être effrayant de voir la portée de leurs attaques. Pour les "apprentis-anars trouduc" ( ::trollface:: ), c'est une question de corruption du pouvoir possédé. Si aujourd'hui ce sont des attaques DDOS (pas aussi inoffensives que ce que l'on aimerait croire), qu'est-ce que ce sera plus tard ? Le problème de l'utilisation politique se pose aussi : _a posteriori_, les attaques de certains Anonymous justifient les mesures drastiques et liberticides mises en place par certains gouvernements.

Robins des Bois, voleurs, rebelles, voyous ? C'est difficile à dire, parce que ce sont des anonymes et que beaucoup "portent" ce masque pour légitimer une attitude qui n'est pas légale. GMB ne confond pas les uns et les autres (enfin si, un peu, mais bon) parce qu'ils se déclarent tous comme étant Anonymous, du petit pirate du dimanche à l'anar épris de liberté. GMB souligne le fait qu'on ne peut pas dire : la loi, c'est moi ; et ce, que l'on soit roi, Anonymous, juriste, trouduc ou major. [Par contre, si t'es flic, tu peux.  ::trollface:: ]

P.S.: On prend son temps pour écrire et on se fait couper l'herbe sous le pied avec une tondeuse. GG menthe alitée, les gars !  ::(:

----------


## CaeDron

> ...


Personnellement je trouvais que GMB était bien moins tranché sur le sujet.

En gros, boum y'a les pirates. C'est anaronymous, ils on tout piraté, même le PSN (alors qu'il n'y a aucun rapport) enfin bref, un vrai ramassis de pirates. C'est les méchants.

De l'autre y'a les majors. Mais attention, les gentils majors hein, ils aiment bien un peu l'argent, faire des procès pour rire à tout le monde, des bon vivants quoi.

Et puis y'a l’État, qui se laisse faire par les majors.



Donc en fait, les pirates ils risquent la taule, et ils nous échappaient. Mais heureusement on va faire une petite loi pour ça. Après tout c'est normal, tout le monde peut en être un, ils risqueraient de s'opposer à l’État, flinguons-les !
Ensuite, les majors pourront bouffer tranquillement l’État... Et nous plumer au passage.


PS : Attention, je ne suis pour personne; c'est juste pour souligner l'absurdité de la news

----------


## LaVaBo

> Non, on devrait parler de la légitimité des actions d'anonymous il me semble, si ce topic à un lien avec l'article de GMB. Pour sa légalité, ya pas débat.
> 
> Par contre tu devrais éviter ce ton dédaigneux envers tout le monde qui n'est pas d'accord avec toi, c'est pas très productif je crois... Même si tu ne risque pas la modération, vu que tu va dans le même sens que le staff.


Donc tu es d'accord avec GMB, qui dit qu'en fait, il approuve mais professionnellement il ne peut pas approuver ?
Pour info, le staff (GMB et LFS ici) n'assure plus la modération.

@Caedron : je comprend pas pourquoi tu parles d'une loi en particulier : "on propose pire [qu'Hadopi]" ??

----------


## CaeDron

> @Caedron : je comprend pas pourquoi tu parles d'une loi en particulier : "on propose pire [qu'Hadopi]" ??


C'est toi qui a extrapolé, hein. Je répondais à l'exemple.

----------


## jesersarien

demandez à Mdt de vous aider, il le fait si bien.
Moi je quitte et reprends mes billes.

----------


## Fildeon

La solution à vos yeux, c'est donc le mandat impératif qui remplacerait le mandat représentatif, alors certes ça donnerait moins de pouvoir et de marge de manœuvre aux politiques (et à leurs amis) mais au moins on serait sûr qu'ils agissent dans le sens du plus grand nombre. De mon côté je ne suis pas persuadé que ce soit la solution bien que ça puisse en être une partie.

----------


## alphacanard

> Donc tu es d'accord avec GMB, qui dit qu'en fait, il approuve mais professionnellement


Absolument.

Par contre ce que j'approuve pas forcément, c'est :
1) Qu'il amalgame un peu Anonymous et lulsec et black hats 

2) Les forumeurs qui rajoutent les indignés, anarchistes, démocraties et respect des lois dans l'amalgame, là aussi, sans savoir de quoi ils parlent ou en mélangeant tout. D'ou ma première intervention.

3) Le ton quelque peu méprisant du staff envers ses lecteurs, qui trollent encore plus qu'eux et étalent leur culture en guise de supériorité. La culture, c'est comme la confiture, moins en a, plus on l'étale. Ce proverbe à toujours été désespérant de pertinence.

4) Ne s'improvise pas journaliste politique qui veut. Et franchement, j'en profiterais d'ailleurs pour répondre à LFS : des journaux, t'inquiète pas pour moi, j'en lis un paquet. Et pas que ceux qui suivent mon opinion politique. Ducoup j'achète Canard PC pour ce qu'ils savent faire : parler de jeux vidéo. Quand j'ouvre le magasine et que je vois un article écrit à la bile sur Anonymous en première page de celui-çi, je me dit qu'ils devraient s'en tenir à ce qu'ils savent faire, et ceux pourquoi je les paient : parler de jeux vidéo. 
Informer vos lecteurs sur les dernières actions d'Anonymous, c'est bien. Si c'est des infos fiables. Mais essayer d'influencer des geeks et des gamers à votre image dans un magasine de jeux vidéo avec un article tranché comme un jambon, c'est moyen. Même la presse spécialisée ne le fait pas. Votre avis, c'est votre avis, gardez-le pour vous. Ou vous étonnez pas de vous faire troller la face  ::trollface::  Et dans le cas d'un sujet comme les Anonymous, de couler vos ventes.

5) Après, je n'ai pas donné mon avis encore sur légitimité d'Anonymous. et je me prends des "alors tu es d'accord avec gnagna". Oui, peut-être. Ou pas. C'est même pas le sujet . Je me fais suffisamment déjà agresser de tout les cotés pour vouloir en rajouter une couche. Si j'ai envie de parler de ça, ca sera avec des gens civilisés qui en savent un minimum sur ce dont ils parlent et qui s'intéressent réellement aux problèmes de notre société.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Votre avis, c'est votre avis, gardez-le pour vous.


Ah ben voilà, j'ai mon grand gagnant du topic. Je savais qu'en étant patient il finirait par émerger. Je quitte ce topic en paix. Pour les autres, ne vous inquiétez pas; y'aura tout plein d'autres news pour vous rattraper.

----------


## CaeDron

> Ah ben voilà, j'ai mon grand gagnant du topic. Je savais qu'en étant patient il finirait par émerger. Je quitte ce topic en paix. Pour les autres, ne vous inquiétez pas; y'aura tout plein d'autres news pour vous rattraper.


Ho la jolie phrase sortie du contexte !

----------


## Fildeon

> Ho la jolie phrase sortie du contexte ! http://forum.canardpc.com/images/smilies/trollface.gif


En même temps c'est son travail de sortir les choses de leurs contextes pour se faire passer pour la victime....C'est dommage en quittant ce topic il ne laisse l'image que d'un type suffisant et aigri qui refuse de débattre voire même de parler à des gens qui ne se prosternent pas devant son avis.
En ce qui me concerne je trouve que beaucoup de gens ont des idées constructives, même quand ils ne partagent pas les miennes je trouve intéressant de les lire, de les comprendre. Ça vient probablement de mon éducation...

----------


## Kiwyh

Salut salut. J'ai pas envie de me taper les 3000 posts au dessus. Il a fait quoi de mal GMB ? Il a pas le droit de présenter son opinion ?

----------


## Shamanix

> A ma connaissance, personne (et surtout pas les modos) n'a jamais prétendu que ce forum était une démocratie.


Heu... tu veut vraiment partir sur ce terrain la ? ^^^

"...Déjà , insulter est contre-productif dans une discussion ,cela ferme l attention des autres intervenants et nuit à la crédibilité du message .
Après , quand on en vient à la menace , c'est preuve d'un échec patent ,quand bien même les arguments seraient justifiés et vrais."

Parfaitement d'accord, quand on en vient aux insultes et aux menaces c'est qu'on a épuiser son argumentaire.

Maintenant pour appréhender correctement le sujet de ce topic (bien plus vaste qu'il n'y parait) il faut prendre en compte l’intégralité de la situation du monde de l'art (au sens large) aujourd’hui, cet a dire le fait que des majors toutes puissantes et un poil Big Broserienne arrivent semble-t'il a influencer des gouvernements pour faire voter des lois en leur faveurs, ou tout du moins a faire partager leurs "point de vu" juridique, en tous cas c'est ce que semble penser la plupart des gens sur ce fofo.
Aussi dans de tel circonstances, il est fort logique que beaucoup ici prennent le partis de groupes tels Anons qui se proclames défenseurs des joueurs/amateurs de loisirs numériques. Apres je pense qu'il ne sert a rien de spéculer pendant des heures sur leurs véritables motivations, si tant est qu'elles soit différentes de celles qu'ils annonces, la vérités c'est que la plupart n'en savent rien a part ces groupes eux même (et encore, je ne pense pas que tous les Anons connaissent parfaitement tout ce qui se passe dans le groupe).
Le fait est que beaucoup estiment payer trop cher leurs jeux/films/musiques et être emmerder ensuite par des protections DRM de plus en plus contraignantes pour l'utilisateur final, sans même parler des plates-formes comme Steam ou Origin pour le jeux qui de part leurs fréquents dysfonctionnements (pannes des serveurs d’authentifications,... ) empêches parfois les joueurs de pouvoir accéder a leurs produits, ou les offres de musiques légales comme Itunes, Amazon, ou Deezer dont les catalogues sont loins de proposer autant de titres que ceux dispo sur les plateformes tipiac, de ce fait il n'est pas étonnant que beaucoup préfèrent se tourner vers ces dernières pour DL leurs loisirs.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

:popcorn:

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> Salut salut. J'ai pas envie de me taper les 3000 posts au dessus. Il a fait quoi de mal GMB ? Il a pas le droit de présenter son opinion ?


Rien, le topic est envahi de rebelles qui veulent changer la démocratie sans bouger de leur ordi et sans monter un parti (l'effort c'est mauvais pour la santé) et donner un statut culturel sur le même plan que du Mozart ou du Voltaire aux productions commerciales des majors type CoD ou Britney Spears.

Du coup si tu te poses la question de voir si ces gens Anonimes ou autres se prennent pour des Robins des Bois ou des miliciens bah eux pas contents et eux pas lire ce que toi écrire mais eux crier à la dictature (qu'ils ne connaissent que par le scénario du dernier CoD).

----------


## Tylers

Désolé j'arrive un peu tard pour réagir.




> Alors en 3 lignes: 
> 
> Sans la loi, et les juristes pour la faire vivre, nous serions dans le monde de Mad Max où la loi du plus fort prévaudrait. 
> Toute loi issue d'un vote de représentants politiques désignés démocratiquement offre la meilleure garantie possible imaginable par des humains.
> Toute loi issue d'un vote de représentants politiques désignés démocratiquement qui sanctionne un système de vie en société qui ne me plaît pas, n'est pas illégitime et ne pas la respecter représente un acte de délinquance.
> 
> Voilà, c'est facile pourtant. Le gouvernement décide de lutter contre le piratage avec Hadopi ? ça vous paraît con ? Vous n'êtes pas le seul. Mais, beaucoup de gens trouvent ça très bien de protéger la propriété intellectuelle et considèrent comme logique de s'attaquer aux réseaux P2P parce que c'était la source de piratage la plus utilisée. Et puis c'est la loi issue de représentants politiques désignés démocratiquement. Alors votez aux prochaines élections pour le candidat qui vous promet de mettre en place un système de licence libre si ça vous chante. Ou violez la loi Hadopi et piratez comme un porc si vous voulez, mais assumez votre statut de délinquant. Et ne vous prenez pas pour un héros des temps modernes c'est ridicule.


Oue c'est bien beau dans la théorie, mais c'est un peu faire fi des lobbys et des potentielles pressions qu'ils exercent qui peuvent faire passer des lois hautement impopulaires qui ne seraient jamais passées par remontée de la demande populaire/democratique.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> Oue c'est bien beau dans la théorie, mais c'est un peu faire fi des lobbys et des potentielles pressions qu'ils exercent qui peuvent faire passer des lois hautement impopulaires qui ne seraient jamais passées par remontée de la demande populaire/democratique.


Comment t'arrives à savoir qu'une loi est majoritairement non souhaitée. Preuves tangibles exigées.

Sinon encore une fois bah si tu n'aimes pas tes représentants tu te présentes, c'est le principe, la démocratie ça repose sur des citoyens actifs. Les droits ils sont là, si tu laisses quelqu'un d'autre les exercer bah oui tu as donné ta voix.

----------


## Kiwyh

> ou les offres de musiques légales comme Itunes, Amazon, ou Deezer dont les catalogues sont loins de proposer autant de titres que ceux dispo sur les plateformes tipiac, de ce fait il n'est pas étonnant que beaucoup préfèrent se tourner vers ces dernières pour DL leurs loisirs.


Alors ça c'est bien vrai. Je ne compte pas le nombre de choses qui seraient perdues si les plateformes tipiac n'existaient pas.

Genre des trucs passés 1 fois à la radio, ou bien des vieilles oeuvres, et ben là au moins c'est préservé. Je suis personnellement contre les modèles qui ne rémunèrent pas l'auteur, mais quand il est impossible d'accéder au produit en le rémunérant, il faut bien passer d'une autre façon.




> Comment t'arrives à savoir qu'une loi est majoritairement non souhaitée. Preuves tangibles exigées.


Referendum. Ils l'ont fait en Pologne pour ACTA à cause de toutes les manifestations il me semble.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Ouais mais à part ça, car faire un referendum à chaque c'est d'une part pas possible et une fois que la loi est faite ça n'aide pas vraiment non plus ? Car c'est facile de dire que la majorité des gens sont pour le piratage mais sans chiffre tangibles c'est une argument sans fondement.

----------


## Tylers

J'ai ni les moyens ni le temps de me présenter. C'est vraiment un argument à la con de sortir çà. On a le droit d'être insatisfait des politiques sans vouloir/pouvoir pour autant se présenter.

Et puis si j'etais élu, je serai aisément corruptible comme les autres  ::trollface:: 

tiens une "preuve tangible" pour les lois impopulaires. Un vieux sondage sur hadopi: http://www.lh2.fr/_upload/ressources...rnet051110.pdf

----------


## Sk-flown

La Démocratie c'est d'avoir le choix une fois tous les 5 ans entre un gars ou un autre.
Le reste ce n'est qu'une dictature de concert masqué.


Spoiler Alert! 


"I'm master!"

----------


## LaVaBo

> La Démocratie c'est d'avoir le choix une fois tous les 5 ans entre un gars ou un autre.
> Le reste ce n'est qu'une dictature de concert masqué.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> "I'm master!"


C'est plus drôle avec le concombre (masqué).

----------


## Heckler Spray

Je me demande comment vous arrivez à conclure en lisant cet article que Grand Maître B est pour HADOPI, ACTA... Il dit juste que les groupes qui les combattent tels que Anonymous commettent des actes répréhensibles et que l'image de Robins des Bois qu'ils veulent se donner n'est pas forcémment méritée, de part leur nature et leur identité insaisissables, et de leur terrain de jeu, Internet.
Je me demande ce que la démocratie, l'anarchie et les Lois viennent faire ici, même si ces mots sont écrits dans le topic, ils n'en sont pas le sujet.
Les vraies questions qui se posent sont plutôt :
Peut-on concilier Internet et le Droit ?
Peut-on sauvegarder les droits de la propriété intellectuelle dans un système vidé de toute contrainte, tout contrôle ?
Est-ce que les groupes comme Anonymous ne déservent pas les causes pour lesquelles ils combattent, au final, en raison de leurs actions ?


Spoiler Alert! 


Quelqun a réussi à télécharger la dernière saison de Desperate Housewives en cours de tournage, c'est pas pour moi, c'est pour ma copine, j'vous jure ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Quelqun a réussi à télécharger la dernière saison de Desperate Housewives en cours de tournage, c'est pas pour moi, c'est pour ma copine, j'vous jure ?


Trouduc.  ::ninja::

----------


## CaeDron

> ...




Ben y'avait un rapport de cause à effet sur cette loi (ACTA). Puis on a jamais parlé d'hadopi. M'enfin quand il faut tout lire c'est vrai que c'est chiant.

----------


## Heckler Spray

Si, j'ai lu tous les posts de ce topic, Hadopi est entrée plusieurs fois dans le débat (pas forcémment de manière explicite), mais bref, c'est pas le sujet, à mon humble avis. Rien ne vaut une bonne citation, donc allons-y...Les questions posées sont posées clairement :




> Alors, comment aimer un groupe qui fait le grand chelem du Code pénal ? Comment porter aux nues des délinquants qui peuvent commettre plusieurs dizaines d'infractions graves dans tous les pays du monde et tout ça sans bouger les oreilles ?
> 
> Mais comment ne pas les aimer ? Comment ne pas frissonner face à ce sentiment de se retrouver dans un film d'action hollywoodien avec une organisation d'anonymes masqués capables de créer le chaos grâce à l'utilisation d'ordinateurs ?


Sur la raison (apparente) des actions des Anonymous, il semble d'ailleurs aller dans leur sens dans cette phrase : 




> Une partie de moi ne peut pas s'empêcher d'être impressionné par la capacité de ces hackers à frapper des institutions, des pays mêmes, et de créer un chaos parfois bien mérité au sein de régimes politiques qui n'ont pas encore bien compris que la démocratie, ça passe par le peuple et pas au travers du peuple.


Etant juriste, il prend le point de vue du Droit pour traiter les questions qu'il pose.
Quant à la conclusion qu'il en tire :



> C'est impossible je vous dis, on ne peut pas concilier Internet et Droit.


Et ça là, toute la question. C'est là qu'il y a débat. Son opinion sur les Anonymous ("Les Anonymous je (ne) vous aime (pas) et je vous préviens, (ne) venez (jamais) me demander de faire partie de votre groupe."), mitigé comme un bon nombre d'entre-nous, n'est que secondaire.
On peut bien sûr lui opposer un autre point de vue pour traiter la question, encore faut-il se poser la bonne. 
Enfin, vous faites ce que vous voulez, on est en Démocratie.



Spoiler Alert! 


Hey, Je déconnais pour Desperate Hookers, c'est pas mon trip.

----------


## cafeclopes

J'ai envie de te demander pourquoi tu te tourmentes à vouloir concilier internet et droit? Ou plus précisément "action des Anonymous et droit"? 
Ce qui me paraît extrêmement intéressant avec eux, c'est la règle de l'intention. Bien qu'ils violent des règlent de droit, leur intention est au service de l'état citoyen. Dans une mesure certaine, ils utilisent les mêmes armes que ceux auxquels ils s'opposent : ils affrontent des entités qui elles-mêmes ne respectent pas les règles du droit. Nous avons pu constater notamment, dans les échanges mails sur Hadopi que les Anonymous ont dévoilé, la manière dont les différentes autorités ont tenté de manipuler les magistrats. Mais l'intention des Anonymous est de restituer l'espace de liberté et l'espace de savoir, contrairement aux intéressés de l'Hadopi. 
Dans leur cas, si on veut être réactif, il vaut mieux se battre à "armes égales".
Je ne pense qu'un juriste soit un puriste. Et les philosophes du droit percevront certainement qu'il faut souvent enfreindre les règles pour faire avancer l'histoire. Le droit pose le cadre général, mais lorsque ce cadre est mis en péril par des dirigeants qui font loi au mépris du droit, alors notre devoir ne serait-il pas de nous réapproprier nos droit et notre histoire? Il me semble que c'est cet acte là, d'une puissance sans nom et d'une force réelle, dont les Anonymous ont fait preuve à plusieurs reprises. A cela, je m'incline avec toi, et je dis chapeau bas! Je souhaite que leurs actions les plus fortes continuent à maintenir ce niveau d'intelligence et de réappropriation. 
Autre réaction, nous sommes bien d'accord sur la question de la cyberwar. La question du droit en temps de guerre se pose de manière tout à fait différente qu'en temps normal. Peut-être sont-ils en train de poser les premières pierres d'un droit qui sera probablement un jour écrit sur les règles à respecter en temps de guerre internet. 
Quoi qu'il en soit, le droit n'est pas une matière figée, il est en constante évolution et a souvent le retard de la prise de conscience et de la nécessité collective. Mais si les Anonymous, auteurs de ces actions, devaient se faire attraper un jour, j'espère que la jurisprudence - dans la mesure de ses moyens - leur donnera raison .

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> alors notre devoir ne serait-il pas de nous réapproprier nos droit et notre histoire?


Je vais me répéter encore une fois mais bon : se "réapproprier des des droits (à considérer qu'avoir des biens commerciaux gratuitement soit un droit)" ça se fait par la démocratie.

Bordel tu as des gens qui se sont battus (autant intellectuellement que par la force) pour qu'on ait en France un système qui s'appelle la démocratie. Et qu'est-ce qu'on constate ? Que les gens ne veulent pas bouger de chez eux pour faire valoir leurs opinions, pour faire fonctionner la démocratie, et certains d'entre eux du coup ne se sentent pas sur la même longueur d'onde que les politiciens. Ces gens là vont donc crier à la dictature (on aura tout vu), réclamer des droits (droits qu'ils ont déjà mais qu'ils n'utilisent même pas) et ce faisant vont vouloir légitimer une milice sans visage, sans nom qui se permet d'attaquer des sites étatiques...

Plutôt que de passer par la violence utilisez vos cerveaux et votre temps libre à aller sur la place publique à débattre, à organiser des débats (et y inviter vos élus locaux), éventuellement présenter des programmes et essayer de les faire élire. En plus avec internet maintenant le coût de tout ça est extrêmement faible, mais non vous préférez la violence au débat.

Quelle mentalité sérieux, et dire que vous vous prétendez défendre des valeurs démocratiques... Ce que vous défendez ce sont vos envies que vous avez envie de considérer comme universelles et surtout vous vous permettez de passer au-dessus des lois qui elles sont démocratiques (et si vous ne considérez pas que c'est le cas reportez vous au paragraphe 1 ou à mes autres posts).
Quand on prétend vouloir améliorer la démocratie et qu'on fait ça par la force j'ai des doutes...

Ps : j'ai quand même du mal à voir ce que vous invoquez comme violation démocratique d'ailleurs... Pouvoir télécharger illégalement ? Au nom de quel principe ?
Surveillance du net ? C'est clair que laisser des sites dangereux (pédophiles ou autre) c'est vraiment une bonne idée...
PS2 : oui s'investir dans un parti, participer à des débats ça prend du temps soit sur le temps libre soit sur le temps de travail mais si tu veux faire valoir tes droits tu te défends toi même vu que tu en as la possibilité grâce à notre démocratie. Personnellement je suis loooin de crouler sous l'or, ça ne m'empêche pas d'assister régulièrement à des débats organisés par des partis ou des associations.
PS3 : Bien sûr que de nombreuses pratiques des majors/labels/éditeurs sont carrément honteuses mais c'est pas ainsi que ça règlera le problème, les ventes de musique repartent (si on regarde les prix des grandes enseignes - donc la "musique" qui passe sur la radio ça reste quand même assez cher même sur internet) par exemple...

----------


## Sk-flown



----------


## Molina

Il n'a pas de schizophrénie dans cette histoire. C'est l'ambivalence du droit depuis qu'il est droit. 

En gros, c'est la bataille mille fois millénaire entre le droit en tant que garant  des droits naturels de l'homme, mais aussi, le droit en tant que lutte social/d'intérêt à un moment T. 
Le braconnage est l'exemple type de cette lutte : Personnes d'autres que le seigneurs pouvaient chasser le gibier, car la propriété de la noblesse était un acquis et très importante pour eux. Et là, vers le 18ième des personnes se sont amusés à aller à l'encontre des lois pour faire chier le système, et ont in fine gagné.


Pour la radio, on avait eut exactement le même problème. Les majors considéraient que  les ondes appartenaient à la major dont la musique passait, et beaucoup considérait que les ondes étaient du domaine public. Certaines radios, se sont amusées à faire de la résistance itout itout et ont perdu. Ce qu'on appelle de la désobéissance civile. (bon là, c'est pas réellement de la désobéissance civile, puisque les types sont anonymes... Mais l'idée est là ).

Bref, ce n'est pas internet et droit qui sont incompatibles. Cette histoire ressemble vachement une lutte de pouvoir, entre une population qui se sent léser de sa culture, des majors qui ne veulent pas perdre des part de marché, et le droit naturel des artistes à être proprio de leur art. C'est pas simple, mais si les législateurs ne prenaient pas systématique le partie des majors, on pourrait sortir par le haut, comme avec la chasse et  la radio.


Donc non GMB, pas de schizophrénie, juste le paradoxe du droit qui en fait presque un art.

----------


## Heckler Spray

Schizophrénie, je ne sais pas, mais il paraît évident qu'en l'état actuel des choses, et l'exemple d'Anonymous (comprendre : la facilité avec laquelle ils se jouent des Lois) est là pour le montrer, il est impossible de faire respecter le Droit sur Internet pour des systèmes judiciaires comme les notres. Malheureusement, cela permet aux Etats démocratiques de justifier la promulgation de futures lois liberticides. Bien sûr, les majors et les grandes entreprises les poussent dans ce sens, mais là n'est pas le problème. Le problème est qu'il est pour l'instant impossible de concilier les droits de la vraie vie (comme les droits d'auteur) dans un réseau virtuel sans limites, où il est facile pour quelqun de débrouillard de contourner le peu de protections qui existent. 
Je ne justifie pas les Projets comme ACTA et compagnie, qu'on se comprenne, j'expose juste un fait. Comme dit plus haut, il existe des contre-pouvoirs, des moyens de faire entendre sa voix et d'inverser la vapeur, autres que ceux des Anonymous (même si leurs actes sont plus voyants et spectaculaires, ils ne produisent pas forcémment les effets voulus), si on s'en donne la peine. De plus, rien n'est écrit dans le marbre, une Loi peut être abrogée. Bref, tout n'est pas perdu.

----------


## Kiwyh

Vous oubliez je pense la base : Monsieur Tout le monde est con et s'en fout.

Il faut toujours partir de ce principe là : la plupart des gens ne s'intéressent pas aux changements sur Internet, il va juste y voir la météo donc de toute façon...
Pour sauver la liberté que ce soit sur Internet, en Verweggistan ou je ne sais trop quel pays il faut faire comprendre les enjeux à la population. Mais ils n'en ont rien à faire d'Internet. Que dalle. Nada. Même si chaque page du Web devait maintenant être validée, c'est pas grave pour eux.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Vous oubliez je pense la base : Monsieur Tout le monde est con et s'en fout.
> 
> Il faut toujours partir de ce principe là : la plupart des gens ne s'intéressent pas aux changements sur Internet, il va juste y voir la météo donc de toute façon...
> Pour sauver la liberté que ce soit sur Internet, en Verweggistan ou je ne sais trop quel pays il faut faire comprendre les enjeux à la population. Mais ils n'en ont rien à faire d'Internet. Que dalle. Nada. Même si chaque page du Web devait maintenant être validée, c'est pas grave pour eux.


Donc tu dis qu'il faut faire ce que tu penses être mieux pour les gens, même s'ils ne le demandent/veulent pas ?

C'est d'ailleurs incompatible avec un référendum (http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/65...=1#post5156417)

----------


## Kiwyh

Non. J'aurais pu continuer un raisonnement dans ce sens là, mais je pense que justement ça ne vaut pas la peine de se battre car ce n'est pas si important que ça. 
J'pense pas que ce soit très bien de faire ce que les gens ne demandent pas. J'suis un peu contre ce genre de truc. Relativisez les gens, où est le problème si Internet est censuré ?

----------


## Gigax

Je rajoute mon grain de sable, mais la volonté de la majorité est-elle forcément bénéfique pour la société ? Parfois (souvent ?) les gens ne savent pas (moi le premier) et donnent leur avis dans des sondages à la con qui sont censés influencer les politiques. 

C'est pour ça que c'est sondage, ça me les brise menues. Parce que c'est faire croire que le pékin moyen sait de quoi on parle, est suffisamment informé pour exprimer un avis, et que son avis vaut la même chose qu'untel qui bosse sur la question depuis vingt ans. 

Alors oui, ça peut mener à des dérives comme une technocratisation trop poussée, mais je préfère ça à un populisme qui montre trop souvent ses limites. Ça va pas aimer ce que je dis, mais parfois, il faut se foutre de la majorité de de son avis. Surtout s'il passe à la moulinette TF1 et 20minutes.fr...

----------


## Kiwyh

C'est pour ça qu'il existe des représentants élus et que nous ne sommes pas en démocratie directe. On vote, ensuite c'est eux qui décide.

----------


## Zobi

sauf qu'à mi-chemin ils font du business et manipulent les lois sans notre accord, ce qui nuis totalement au bien être et à l’économie du pays.
et ils mentent comme des arracheurs de dents.

je n'appelle plus cela une démocratie.

----------


## Kiwyh

C'est aux votants de choisir leurs élus. On a le gouvernement qu'on mérite, seulement certains s'en foutent de ce pouvoir réel, rien que la non-obligation d'aller voter est quelque chose d'absurde tellement les votes ont une incidence colossale sur la direction d'un pays. Les votants doivent apprendre à choisir ce pour quoi ils votent. Il ne faut pas voter pour un "parti" par exemple, ça n'a aucun sens de voter pour un parti. Il y a pleins de gens et d'idées différents dedans. Il faut voter pour ses idées, pour quelqu'un qui les a et qui (pour bien faire) est compétent. Se renseigner est je pense un des meilleurs moyens d'éviter les manipulations.

----------


## Fildeon

A-t-on le droit de faire sécession et de déclarer notre territoire indépendant pour échapper aux conséquences du vote d'un majorité d'imbéciles? Si ce n'est pas le cas c'est que l'on vit en dictature!

----------


## ERISS

> Bordel tu as des gens qui se sont battus (autant intellectuellement que par la force) pour qu'on ait en France un système qui s'appelle la démocratie.


Le vieux mythe bourgeois.
Des gens sont morts pour la liberté (de braconner pour pouvoir bouffer, etc), ensuite la bourgeoisie a manipulé pour transformer ça en lutte pour la république (en débaptisant les "statues de la liberté" en "statues de la république"). Alors que ceux qui sont morts n'imaginaient pas trop sur quelle forme leur action allait donner. A la Révolution Française, la bourgeoisie a confisqué la démocratie en interdisant le mandat impératif demandé par la population, sous prétexte que l'aristocratie était pour..., voilà pourquoi maintenant le vote sert à élire juste un beau-parleur: Il n'est pas responsable devant nous (puisque son mandat n'est pas impératif).
Des gens seraient morts pour pouvoir avoir un patron et élire le maton, haha..

----------


## Meneldil

Okay.

L'anarchisme et le communisme, ça n'a pas marché (dixit certains types). Super. Sinon, le rapport avec le topic ?

Tout le débat part de l'idée que les anonymous sont des délinquants. Oui, c'est indéniable. Par contre, dire que "La loi c'est la loi et que si t'es pas content, t'as qu'à créer ton parti, c'est ça la démocratie" (avant d'ajouter "manifester, c'est pas démocratique", sic), c'est un putain d'argument fallacieux. Si c'est ça votre vision de la démocratie, je dis "bravo" et je triple facepalm, sans pour autant être un putain de hippie anar.

Comme si vous, moi, et grosso merdo 95% de la population, nous avions le moindre poids, la moindre vision d'ensemble. J'ai beau être politisé, je ne me fais pas d'illusion. Je ne suis rien, tout comme mes millions de compatriotes. Le seul moyen de faire entendre sa voix de nos jours, une fois qu'on a voté pour un quelconque homme politique minable (une fois tous les 5 ans, les législatives étant une vaste blague), c'est de foutre le bordel, ce qui malheureusement, sous-entend souvent être hors la loi.

Ce qui ne veut pas dire que j'ai beaucoup de respect pour les anonymous. Mais ils font la seule chose qui permette encore à un citoyen concerné de peser sur la société : ils foutent le boxon.

----------


## Frite

> A-t-on le droit de faire sécession et de déclarer notre territoire indépendant pour échapper aux conséquences du vote d'un majorité d'imbéciles? Si ce n'est pas le cas c'est que l'on vit en dictature!


Aux dernières nouvelles les frontières sont encore ouvertes, libre à toi de te trouver une nouvelle terre d'accueil ou le vote d'une "majorité d'imbéciles" n'est pas pris en compte. La Corée du Nord par exemple.
Sinon tu peux parfaitement aller construire une plate-forme au milieu du Pacifique et te déclarer état souverain.

----------


## LaVaBo

> A-t-on le droit de faire sécession et de déclarer notre territoire indépendant pour échapper aux conséquences du vote d'un majorité d'imbéciles? Si ce n'est pas le cas c'est que l'on vit en dictature!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montevideo_Convention

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> Par contre, dire que "La loi c'est la loi et que si t'es pas content, t'as qu'à créer ton parti, c'est ça la démocratie" (avant d'ajouter "manifester, c'est pas démocratique", sic), c'est un putain d'argument fallacieux. Si c'est ça votre vision de la démocratie, je dis "bravo" et je triple facepalm, sans pour autant être un putain de hippie anar.
> .......


Ce n'est pas ma vision de la démocratie en général pour ne pas dire idéale (comme je l'ai déjà dit plus haut on n'aurait quelques cours à prendre des grecs), mais c'est ma vision de la démocratie française actuelle et d'un point de vue logique oui la force c'est le contraire de la démocratie, et oui la démocratie s'exerce par les urnes.
Je suis d'accord avec toi, pour connaitre le milieu, que quel que soit le parti en question et la région tu peux difficilement te ramener comme ça et faire valoir tes idées via les partis qui sont relativement fermés (PS comme UMP, en général si tu ne viens pas d'un milieu aisé, que tu n'es pas "divers" et que tu n'es pas passé par le militantisme étudiant c'est quasiment mission impossible). Cependant je pense qu'internet permet justement de passer outre ces problèmes.

Ensuite petite digression pour la manifestation mais oui je considère ça comme un pratique très fortement anti-démocratique car il s'agit d'un tour de force d'une minorité et où le débat ne s'applique pas vraiment, pour ne pas dire pas du tout. Bref c'est le signe d'un dysfonctionnement démocratique très fort, et ce assez souvent à cause des syndicats.

Après est-ce que la majorité est pour autant la partie qui résonne le mieux et est-ce qu'une aristocratie quelconque serait plus à même de gouverner efficacement, c'est une autre question.





> A-t-on le droit de faire sécession et de déclarer notre territoire indépendant pour échapper aux conséquences du vote d'un majorité d'imbéciles? Si ce n'est pas le cas c'est que l'on vit en dictature!


Attends réfléchissons. La démocratie c'est le peuple qui a le pouvoir. On considère peuple = majorité. MAIS si on te suit que tu ne fais pas partie de la majorité, et donc sous-entendu que tu dois te soumettre à sa volonté, ceci est non démocratique.
J'hésite entre le troll déguisé ou le fail logique...


Fin bref tout ça pour dire que les Anonymous savent suffisamment se servir d'internet pour s'organiser autrement qu'en justiciers... mais comme il semble que le principe d'anonymous soit qu'il n'y ait pas d'organisation il me semble difficile de voir derrière ça autre chose qu'une tendance anarchiste sans aucune pensée construite et dissertée. Bien entendu on attends leurs contre arguments.

----------


## Aghora

> A-t-on le droit de faire sécession et de déclarer notre territoire indépendant pour échapper aux conséquences du vote d'un majorité d'imbéciles? Si ce n'est pas le cas c'est que l'on vit en dictature!


C'est ce qui se passe dans certains pays d'Afrique Noire où à chaque fois qu'un type est élu, les opposants manifestent et ça finit en émeute, voire en guerre civile. On va voir ce qui va se passer au Sénégal.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> Oui c'est quoi ses travailleurs qui se rassemblent pour défendre leurs intérêts. :ahah:


Réflexion à deux balles, qui en plus d'être un poncif, extrapole de manière douteuse mon propos. Dans un système démocratique les choses se règlent par le débat (Suède, Norvège, dans une moindre mesure Allemagne) pas comme en France ou dans les pays latins ou on règle ça par qui c'est qui parlera le plus fort.




> C'est ce qui se passe dans certains pays d'Afrique Noire où à chaque fois qu'un type est élu, les opposants manifestent et ça finit en émeute, voire en guerre civile. On va voir ce qui va se passer au Sénégal.


Fin chez eux il y a quand même de "légers" doutes sur le truquage des votes...

----------


## Thufir Hawat

La faute est autant partagée par le gouvernement que les syndicats (qui ne sont d'ailleurs plus représentatifs de rien du tout actuellement, faute de syndiqués, ce qui ne les rend pas vraiment en position de force dans une négociation) je n'ai pas dit le contraire, en attendant quel que soit le côté qui est derrière tout ça c'est un rapport de force (dans _certains_ cas d'une minorité - les syndicats - face à une majorité élue - le gouvernement-), pas de la démocratie.

----------


## alphacanard

Si vous vous intéressez au sujet, peut-être que l'ouvrage Du Bon Usage de la Piraterie sous licence Creative Commons vous intéressera

Attention, ceci n'est pas un lien vers une oeuvre piratée. Désolé si ca va en décevoir certains  ::trollface::

----------


## Ze_F

Merci pour ce texte bien écrit et très agréable à lire GMB !

----------


## AtomicBondage

Et voilà le point final, la cerise sur le gâteau : http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology...ing-for-us-fbi

----------


## cryofrogator

> Merci pour ce texte bien écrit et très agréable à lire GMB !


Plussoiement !

----------


## Batfly

Alors tout d'abord, très bon article, GMB, ça donne l'idée de l'opinion d'un jurico-geek ^^ .

Je post ici pour rectifier quelques points (Souvent Hors Sujet de l'article ) vis à vis des camps qui s'opposent, juste en vrac. Je quote sans me souvenir de qui l'avait annoncé, désolé dans ce cas-là ^^" .

Les deux premiers points, je les cite car ils sont une invitation aux trolls:

1) "...*TU* crée un partie politique...": Déjà, un partie politique ne peux se faire seul, ce serait complétement idiot étant donné que la définition d'un parti politique est justement un *regroupement d'individus* pour défendre une idée commune dans ce groupe afin de  l'implanter dans la gestion de l'état (voir la transformer).

Tu provoque donc, dans le sens où tu traite de fainéant quelqu'un sous prétexte qu'il ne peut bâtir Rome en un seul jour...
Ensuite, nous avons déjà 200 partie politique en France, certains se regroupant eux-même pour former un plus gros partie (Exemple actuellement: le Front de Gauche, où je milite ouvertement), on a donc l'embarras du choix si l'on veux insérer une de ses idées envers un partie déjà bien organisé depuis des décennies, c'est suffisant...


2) "Tu désobéit à une loi, tu es un délinquant": Je suis d'accord, hélas, de nos jours, cette phrase est une provocation et une invitation aux trolls. 
Pourquoi? 
Prononcez le mot "délinquant", et on ne pense pas de suite à Zorro ou Robin des Bois (Qui étaient des délinquants moral, voir romantique, aux élans Che Guevarresque). On pense plutôt au délinquant casquette de traviolle à la "z'y vas NTM FDP", violent et crameur de bagnoles les jours de fêtes... influence d'actualité journalistique oblige...

Donc pour s'exprimer dans un lieu tout-public, je préfère encore le terme "Hors-La-Loi", oui, je sais, ça ne change rien, mais j'aime le western

Spoiler Alert! 


, surtout spaghetti-bolognaise

.
Cela dit, quand on voit les délits dans les milieux des gros juristes (En plus du reste), on fini pas se dire "délinquant partout, justice nulle part", rhôô, ne te fâche pas, je trolle, voyons  ::P: .


Pour le reste:

3) "A-t-on le droit de faire sécession et de déclarer notre territoire  indépendant pour échapper aux conséquences du vote d'un majorité  d'imbéciles? Si ce n'est pas le cas c'est que l'on vit en dictature!". 

Exemple con: Vous êtes deux, tien, hop! Vous habitez, toi et ta femme/compagne, depuis des années sur votre parcelle de territoire appelé "Maison". Un jour, l'un quitte l'autre et veux déclarer son territoire comme étant le sien. Quid du frigo? On coupe deux deux le lit?
Plus sérieusement, en quoi est-tu VRAIMENT *propriétaire* d'un territoire et des droits que tu possède? Tu a obtenue ton appartement meublé IKEA en assommant l'ours qui hibernait à l’intérieur? Non, tu as signé un titre de propriété qui te donne des droits sur ce territoire, ce titre fait reconnaitre à ton entourage que ce plancher est à toi et que tu peut légalement y trainer ton caleçon par terre. Cet entourage reconnaissant au point de ne pas vouloir t'assommer comme tu l'as fait sur l'ours il y a peu, ce sont les autres membres d'un système plus grand et dont tu en en fait partie... 
Ce qui est formidable, c'est que certains points extrêmement citoyenne (comme le respect du terrain d 'autrui) sont faite de nos jours inconsciemment... si ce n'est pas beau, l'évolution humaine ;p .

On ne peut donc mettre l'Individualisme à l'extrême comme tu le fait, c'est impossible sans qu'il y ai un chaos, dommage que ceux qui votent pensent le contraire...


4) " Manifestation = Force = Violence " : NON! J'en ai marre de cet idée-reçu comme quoi ceux qui vont dans la rue sont forcément des gauchos syndiqué minoritaire entouré de casseurs!

La manifestation est d'abord et avant tout un moyen PACIFIQUE de se faire entendre par un très grand nombre de concerné. Quand je dis "se faire entendre", je l’énonce au sens large du terme: Les manifestations s'adressent aussi bien au gouvernement qu'à un système d'ordre privé, et peu mettre au courant le public alentour. C’est donc un appel à une *prise de conscience*: c'est ainsi qu'en marchant dans la rue il y a 4 ans, je peux être surpris de croiser une manif contre la suppression des avoués, je ne connaissais même pas leur rôle au sein du milieu juridique, milieu qui est loin de la caricature du Gaucho Syndiqué! Les manifestations des Indigné vont aussi dans ce sens.
Tu affirme à un moment donné qu'il s'agit là d'une minorité qui tente de faire plier la majorité par la force? *Tu viens de confondre manifestation et coup d'état*! Je le rappelle et je le redis: la manifestation est PACIFIQUE et cherche une pression de PAROLE afin d'être entendu au sein de la population. La réaction gouvernementale peut alors être enclenché en cas de pression trop forte pour être crédible face à la majorité, c'est comme ça que Juppé a craqué en 95, c'est comme ça que Villepin a cédé en 2006, c'est ce qui permet de voir la présence démocratique au sein de  l'état. 
A petite échelle, les 300 petits manifestants criant dans la rue suite à la fermeture de la dernière usine de la ville auront apporté un minimum d'information qui permettrons au maire de prendre des mesures pour ne pas voir sa ville vidée...
Enfin, en 2011, les manifestations contre la réforme de la retraite a atteint un nombre inimaginable! Supérieur à 1995! Le gouvernement n'as rien changer? Bien, bien, il aura perdu sa légitimité démocratique (Car oui, le pouvoir du citoyen ne s'exprime pas seulement tout les 5ans, mais tout les jours par ses opinions, comme on le fait ici), et il n'aura plus a exprimer son incompréhension en cas de grosse crise sociale majeure...

----------


## LaVaBo

La manifestation est une démonstration de force ; c'est de la violence sociale.

En diplomatie internationale, on négocie, et quand ça foire/n'avance plus, on envoie l'armée.
En diplomatie sociale, on devrait négocier, et quand ça foire/n'avance plus, on envoie les gens dans la rue. Sauf que non, les manifs ne sont plus une arme de dissuasion mais un pré-requis aux négociation, pour parler en ayant un plus gros zizi virtuel que son adversaire. On est à une ère où l'information est devenue ce qu'il y a de plus important, a pris une valeur phénoménale, mais s'écrase devant le rapport de force cromagnonesque "moi gourdin plus gros que tien"...

Bref, va falloir passez en hyperespace pour revenir au sujet, je suis parti loiiinnnnnnnnnnn.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> 1) "...TU crée un partie politique...": Déjà, un partie politique ne peux se faire seul, ce serait complétement idiot étant donné que la définition d'un parti politique est justement un regroupement d'individus pour défendre une idée commune dans ce groupe afin de l'implanter dans la gestion de l'état (voir la transformer).


Tu crois que de Gaulle a créé son parti politique sur une idée de regroupement ? de Villepin pareil (pour faire plus actuel) ? Non l'hypothèse d'une personne qui lance son parti en ayant vu que des personnes adhéraient à ses idées c'est courant, une sorte de "qui m'aime me suive".




> Tu provoque donc, dans le sens où tu traite de fainéant quelqu'un sous prétexte qu'il ne peut bâtir Rome en un seul jour...
> Ensuite, nous avons déjà 200 partie politique en France, certains se regroupant eux-même pour former un plus gros partie (Exemple actuellement: le Front de Gauche, où je milite ouvertement), on a donc l'embarras du choix si l'on veux insérer une de ses idées envers un partie déjà bien organisé depuis des décennies, c'est suffisant...


Si il y a suffisamment de partis dans ce cas il n'y a aucun problème de représentation. Or tout le monde ne semble pas d'accord avec toi. Il n'existe par exemple pas de parti pirate en France, ni parti chrétien-démocrate par exemple, c'est pas pour autant que des gens n'ont pas ces idées là. Pour le coup je suis pas d'accord avec toi.

Ensuite concernant la manifestation LaVaBo a bien répondu, il ne s'agit pas forcément d'une force physique mais d'un rapport de force politique. Ensuite comme tu le dis les avoués ne manifestent pas beaucoup (maintenant ils ne manifestent plus du tout :P), mais la grande majorité des manifs c'est du syndicalisme corporatiste qui vient confronter sa force à celle du gouvernement sans qu'il y ait eu de débat auparavant (le problème étant qu'en France ça donne une rencontre gouvernement-syndicat sur le projet de loi pour la forme et ensuite il y a la manifestation, selon le nombre de gens qui sont venus manifester il y aura ensuite peut être négociation). Et faudra que tu m'expliques en quoi crier dans la rue c'est faire part de démocratie ? Ca part du point de vue que y a que deux possibilités : soit tu es pour soit tu es contre un texte et c'est connu c'est dans un mouvement de foule que la réflexion a lieu.

Et je parle même pas des services publics qui ne fonctionnent plus, là c'est juste de la rigolade en règle.




> Cela dit, quand on voit les délits dans les milieux des gros juristes (En plus du reste), on fini pas se dire "délinquant partout, justice nulle part",


Délinquants partout, police et justice sans moyen plutôt  :;):

----------


## Teto

Excellent papier sur un pan du sujet, je ne crois pas que ce soit passé ou connu :

http://seenthis.net/messages/53084

Intéressant je trouve.

----------


## Kiwyh

On me l'avait dit et redit à l'école, que les Américains c'étaient les méchants, mais là... On peut quand même dire qu'il y a un certain nombre d'enfoirés au FBI. (j'dis pas ça vulgairement en plus : http://dictionnaire.sensagent.com/enfoir%C3%A9/fr-fr/ )

L'analogie avec la Bibliothèque d'Alexandrie dans les commentaires du site est tout à fait pertinente, je trouve.

----------


## Teto

Ça... quand je lis "l'internet n'oublie rien" j'ai envie de hurler que c'est faux, archi-faux...

----------

